# Skittle Wine



## tjbryner

Ok I have 2 gallons going o9f skittle wine going, I raked it off last night and I'm now getting ready to do at least 5 gallons more.

The color is a muddy brown but does it ever smell and taste good.

I used danda's recipe but doubled it for the 2 gallons. I added the recipe and converted it to ounces and pounds.
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showpost.php?p=82751&postcount=15

*All Ingredients are per gallon*
3/4 pounds of skittles 
2 1/4 pounds of sugar 
8.4 oz grape concentrate 
1 tsp pectolase
Tannin
Nutrient
1 tsp acid blend or citric acid
Yeast

Pour the Skittles in a jug or bowl, pour over 2 pints of boiling water. Make sure that it boiling as you need to kill off all the preservatives.
Keep stirring, it will go into a gooey stodge but it will dissolve
add the sugar.
When cool to room temperature add the rest of ingredients
Put into a clean demi john.
Top up to shoulders of demi john with cold water. Fit an airlock and leave to ferment. This may take a few days or a couple of weeks depending on the temperature.
During this time you will get a orangey colour scum, this is ok.
When the bubbles stop coming through the airlock, or slow down to about one every 2 minutes.
Siphon off into a clean demi john. You may need to strain the wine to get rid of some bits left over.
Add 1 campden tablet and potassium sorbate.
Leave to clear.
When clear, siphon into a clean demi john or bottle.
Leave it a couple of weeks then add a campden before bottling.


----------



## Redtrk

The recipe on the bottom is for one gallon and not the doubled version?


----------



## tjbryner

Redtrk said:


> The recipe on the bottom is for one gallon and not the doubled version?


Yes it's for one gallon I just converted it to ounces and pounds, I did not want to change anything else from the original posting of the recipe. 

I'll edit it to show that.


----------



## Redtrk

tjbryner said:


> Yes it's for one gallon I just converted it to ounces and pounds, I did not want to change anything else from the original posting of the recipe.
> 
> I'll edit it to show that.



Thanks for clearing that up but I have another question. *I'm a newbie here! *

Tannin nutrient, and yeast. How much of each since I will be buying it in bulk? 

All Ingredients are per gallon
3/4 pounds of skittles 
2 1/4 pounds of sugar 
8.4 oz grape concentrate 
1 tsp pectolase
Tannin
Nutrient
1 tsp acid blend or citric acid
Yeast


----------



## tjbryner

I recommend a 1/8 tsp per gallon, However I'm going to up it to just a bout a 1/4 tsp per gallon when I do a 5 gallon batch. 

This is will be a test to see what the best level of tannins is.


----------



## abefroman

Does the final result taste like Skittles?


----------



## tjbryner

I've only tasted it here and there through out secondary but so far the smell and taste is a very fruity mix of flavors. 

As soon as it clears ( If it clears) and I bottle it I'll let you know what the final verdict is. 

But the WIFE seems to like it so far!


----------



## Redtrk

I'm going to give this one a try. I'm going to try to start a batch next weekend.


----------



## tjbryner

If you make a batch of this you will get a kinda of white scum on top, It is a pain to clean out of a carboy!! It's more of a waxy feel to it.

SO I recommend that you you keep this in a primary bucket till you get rid of this scum. (about 2nd racking)

While I was racking my Spearmint Candy and Butterscotch candy wines, I thought I better post about the white waxy scum so no one dumps theirs.


----------



## gicts

tjbryner said:


> If you make a batch of this you will get a kinda of white scum on top, It is a pain to clean out of a carboy!! It's more of a waxy feel to it.
> 
> SO I recommend that you you keep this in a primary bucket till you get rid of this scum. (about 2nd racking)
> 
> While I was racking my Spearmint Candy and Butterscotch candy wines, I thought I better post about the white waxy scum so no one dumps theirs.


but how does it taste?


----------



## robie

I have never tried to make or drink any of these candy wines.
The Skettle wine sounds fun. 
I love the taste of butterscotch, so how does it taste as a wine? Do you have the recipe?

Keep us updated.


----------



## tjbryner

I'll add the recipe for the butterscotch and spearmint here in a day or 2.
All 3 are really good.

Skittle's taste just like a handful of the candy, Just very fruity. 

The spearmint has a really COLD feel to it at the very end. Kinda of hard to describe.

Butterscotch is a little light on body, But has a simple hint of butterscotch that lingers for just a second. Next batch I'm going to play with some roasted Oak, I think this will complement it.

Now keep in mind these are VERY young wines that I have never done before, So they might change with time.

I'd post more but my well died today and I'm working on a new one, More to come later. 

TJ


----------



## twistedvine

tjbryner said:


> I'll add the recipe for the butterscotch and spearmint here in a day or 2.
> All 3 are really good.
> 
> Skittle's taste just like a handful of the candy, Just very fruity.
> 
> The spearmint has a really COLD feel to it at the very end. Kinda of hard to describe.
> 
> Butterscotch is a little light on body, But has a simple hint of butterscotch that lingers for just a second. Next batch I'm going to play with some roasted Oak, I think this will complement it.
> 
> Now keep in mind these are VERY young wines that I have never done before, So they might change with time.
> 
> 
> I'd post more but my well died today and I'm working on a new one, More to come later.
> 
> TJ



As a plumber, I hope it wasn't actually your "WELL" that died (very costly to dig a new well). Hopefully you only need a pressure switch/tank or pump...

Good Luck


----------



## tjbryner

twistedvine said:


> As a plumber, I hope it wasn't actually your "WELL" that died (very costly to dig a new well). Hopefully you only need a pressure switch/tank or pump...
> Good Luck


Thanks Twistedvine, 

Done some testing and seems the well has filled up about 15 feet with silt and the pump is now at the "bottom" of the well. Going to try and clean the well out, if that fails I Have a new one drilled this spring when the weather breaks.


----------



## DavidB

tjbryner said:


> I'll add the recipe for the butterscotch and spearmint here in a day or 2.
> All 3 are really good.
> 
> Skittle's taste just like a handful of the candy, Just very fruity.
> 
> The spearmint has a really COLD feel to it at the very end. Kinda of hard to describe.
> 
> Butterscotch is a little light on body, But has a simple hint of butterscotch that lingers for just a second. Next batch I'm going to play with some roasted Oak, I think this will complement it.
> 
> Now keep in mind these are VERY young wines that I have never done before, So they might change with time.
> 
> I'd post more but my well died today and I'm working on a new one, More to come later.
> 
> TJ



Know your busy with the well and stuff, but the recipes for these wines would be really great if you get the time! Wife wants me to make the butterscotch this weekend.


----------



## twistedvine

Depending on how deep your well is and were the water table sits, they may be able to just raise your pump...good luck


----------



## Redtrk

I just finished mixing up one gallon of Skittles wine. This is going to be sweet.  

I now have several batches of wine going. Look what you all have done to me! Bahahaha!!!!!


----------



## Redtrk

tjbryner said:


> Ok I have 2 gallons going o9f skittle wine going, I raked it off last night and I'm now getting ready to do at least 5 gallons more.
> 
> The color is a muddy brown but does it ever smell and taste good.
> 
> I used danda's recipe but doubled it for the 2 gallons. I added the recipe and converted it to ounces and pounds.
> http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showpost.php?p=82751&postcount=15
> 
> *All Ingredients are per gallon*
> 3/4 pounds of skittles
> 2 1/4 pounds of sugar
> 8.4 oz grape concentrate
> 1 tsp pectolase
> Tannin
> Nutrient
> 1 tsp acid blend or citric acid
> Yeast
> 
> Pour the Skittles in a jug or bowl, pour over 2 pints of boiling water. Make sure that it boiling as you need to kill off all the preservatives.
> Keep stirring, it will go into a gooey stodge but it will dissolve
> add the sugar.
> When cool to room temperature add the rest of ingredients
> Put into a clean demi john.
> Top up to shoulders of demi john with cold water. Fit an airlock and leave to ferment. This may take a few days or a couple of weeks depending on the temperature.
> During this time you will get a orangey colour scum, this is ok.
> When the bubbles stop coming through the airlock, or slow down to about one every 2 minutes.
> Siphon off into a clean demi john. You may need to strain the wine to get rid of some bits left over.
> Add 1 campden tablet and potassium sorbate.
> Leave to clear.
> When clear, siphon into a clean demi john or bottle.
> Leave it a couple of weeks then add a campden before bottling.





tjbryner said:


> If you make a batch of this you will get a kinda of white scum on top, It is a pain to clean out of a carboy!! It's more of a waxy feel to it.
> 
> SO I recommend that you you keep this in a primary bucket till you get rid of this scum. (about 2nd racking)
> 
> While I was racking my Spearmint Candy and Butterscotch candy wines, I thought I better post about the white waxy scum so no one dumps theirs.




Okay I did as directed all the above but it in a bucket as a primary not glass. My question is this. *Since it needs to ferment do I really want to follow the directions listed above in sealing it up with an airlock on it? *
According to what I've been learning on here we want to leave it loose of cover with cheesecloth to let the air get to it.


----------



## Runningwolf

You can leave it loose. Next we're going to have wade making some Spongebob wine!


----------



## Redtrk

I'm about 5 days into fermentation. About where should the SG be on this when it's ready to transfer?


----------



## tjbryner

I had 1.010 when I transferred mine.


----------



## Redtrk

I just checked the SG of my Skittle wine in the primary. It is at 1.130 after 16 days which is about where it was a week ago. Any suggestions on if it is ready to go into glass or has it not fermented yet? If it's stuck what next?


----------



## tjbryner

What was your starting SG? I'd probably give it a good stirring and try to get some O2 in it. Also what is the temp at?


----------



## mayberry

Redtrk said:


> I just checked the SG of my Skittle wine in the primary. It is at 1.130 after 16 days which is about where it was a week ago. Any suggestions on if it is ready to go into glass or has it not fermented yet? If it's stuck what next?



I've never made a Skittle wine, but that definitely sounds stuck. What's the temperature/yeast strain? Have you added yeast nutrient/energizer? What's it smell like?


----------



## Redtrk

Actually I haven't checked the temp yet. I can smell the yeast and it has a foam on the top every time I open it to give it a stir. I did add nutrient when I first mixed it. Maybe a little more tonight with another good stir? Then I'll put a heating pad under it on low and see what happens.


----------



## Redtrk

Just checked the liquid temp. It was 61 so I placed a heating pad under it to bring it up to about 75-80. Later tonight I'll add nutrient and give it a good stir.


----------



## tjbryner

That should get it up and going. Has the white scummy/waxy layer appeared yet?


----------



## Redtrk

tjbryner said:


> That should get it up and going. Has the white scummy/waxy layer appeared yet?



Actually yes it has been there. This is what it looked like when I opened it up tonight.


----------



## Redtrk

I just moved it to the secondary so time will tell how it goes.


----------



## djrockinsteve

It may be worth mentioning and I do not know who else may do or think like this. I try to keep the sides above my must somewhat clean. I figure air is exposed to all the little drops and even fruit bits clinging to the primary inner wall. Usually I only have an inch or two above the top of the must and this is constantly being re-wetted.

If I have a batch that for any reason is sloppy, as my pumpkin wine bubbling, I will halfway thru fermentation take a clean papertowel moisened slightly with a water/sulfite solution and wipe the excess off.

Just food or wine for thought.


----------



## Redtrk

djrockinsteve said:


> It may be worth mentioning and I do not know who else may do or think like this. I try to keep the sides above my must somewhat clean. I figure air is exposed to all the little drops and even fruit bits clinging to the primary inner wall. Usually I only have an inch or two above the top of the must and this is constantly being re-wetted.
> 
> If I have a batch that for any reason is sloppy, as my pumpkin wine bubbling, I will halfway thru fermentation take a clean papertowel moisened slightly with a water/sulfite solution and wipe the excess off.
> 
> Just food or wine for thought.



Thanks Steve! It's those little suggestions & things along the way that really help out.


----------



## Redtrk

Quick question..... or two! 

My skittle wine is ready for racking. Do I add clearing agent to this like I did my other wines? 
If so how much? 

Okay make it three questions.  
Is there anything else I need to add at this point that didn't go in with the recipe?


----------



## tjbryner

I added a f-pak to mine, I wanted as much skittle taste as i could get. THis is what I did:
Stabilize your wine wait 48hrs and then add 3 small bags of skittles just dump them in. 

It takes about 1 week for the flavor to be drawn out of the candy. Take a SG reading and then IF NEEDED back sweeten to your taste.

I never use clearing agents, I just let my wines set in my Cold basement and rack it till it's clear. If you use clearing agents just follow the instructions that are on them.

TASTE is great!! I had a half a bottle extra that would not fit in my bulk storage container, I used it to give out some samples.

It was neat when they tried to guess the flavor. Every taste seems to give you a different flavor, But hey they guessed all the flavors...LOL


----------



## Redtrk

tjbryner said:


> I added a f-pak to mine, I wanted as much skittle taste as i could get. THis is what I did:
> Stabilize your wine wait 48hrs and then add 3 small bags of skittles just dump them in.
> 
> It takes about 1 week for the flavor to be drawn out of the candy. Take a SG reading and then IF NEEDED back sweeten to your taste.
> 
> I never use clearing agents, I just let my wines set in my Cold basement and rack it till it's clear. If you use clearing agents just follow the instructions that are on them.
> 
> TASTE is great!! I had a half a bottle extra that would not fit in my bulk storage container, I used it to give out some samples.
> 
> It was neat when they tried to guess the flavor. Every taste seems to give you a different flavor, But hey they guessed all the flavors...LOL




That sounds good but should I rack first before adding the additional skittles?


----------



## tjbryner

Redtrk said:


> That sounds good but should I rack first before adding the additional skittles?



Nope it's only going to be a week at most and then you can start to clear it by racking.


----------



## tjbryner

Well I have not been on here for some time, But I had to come back and update a few threads. 

The skittles is a year old now,and I'm just about out!!!  This has been a favorite of my friends. I have a "order" for 4 bottles and that'll clean me out! 

Flavor is just like a handful of skittles, and has a good body to it. It never loses the muddy look to it, But I figure if you mix the rainbow colors you get brown... 

I'm gearing up to do a LARGE batch of this stuff.


----------



## Redtrk

I used all of the colors and mine is red. I racked and degassed mine yesterday then added an F-pack of two bags dissolved in 1/4 cup of water. I'm going to let it clear one more time then bottle it.


----------



## tjbryner

Did you sneak a taste?


----------



## Redtrk

tjbryner said:


> Did you sneak a taste?



Of course I did and I likey!!!!!


----------



## tjbryner

Redtrk said:


> Of course I did and I likey!!!!!


I have been offered $20 a bottle for this stuff. It is dang good.


----------



## Redtrk

tjbryner said:


> I have been offered $20 a bottle for this stuff. It is dang good.



And strong too. Heck it's all sugar!


----------



## Runningwolf

Damn it would you guys knock this off! I told myself I wasn't starting any more wine till Sept. Now you got me thinking (and i don't do that often either).


----------



## Redtrk

Runningwolf said:


> Damn it would you guys knock this off! I told myself I wasn't starting any more wine till Sept. Now you got me thinking (and i don't do that often either).



You know you want to!  Just one little gallon Dan then it doesn't really count.


----------



## Runningwolf

Redtrk said:


> You know you want to!  Just one little gallon Dan then it doesn't really count.



Yeah right, thats sounds like something Clinton would say. Besides you know I don't do anything small, it's just not worth it. It's either 5-6 gallons or not at all.


----------



## tjbryner

Runningwolf said:


> Yeah right, thats sounds like something Clinton would say. Besides you know I don't do anything small, it's just not worth it. It's either 5-6 gallons or not at all.



After you taste skittle wine, 5 -6 gallons is a small batch!


----------



## Runningwolf

Ok so I decided to start my skittle today. I made about 6.5 - 7 gallon batch. I basically used the same recipe (posted below) as in the beginning of this thread for a 1 gallon batch.

I used about 5.5 pounds of skittles. 
7 frozen Welches white grape concentrate
I had simple syrup mixed up (1/2 gallon) so I added that and brought the sg up to 1.076

I boiled a gallon of water and then added the Skittles instead of pouring the boiling water in the primary. OMG these Skittles ended up in one big goober. The heck with the primary, I dumped it into there and stirred the heck out of it reducing the goober by about 80%. Meanwhile I was boiling another gallon of water to assist in dissolving it. Once the water was boiling I dumped it into the primary also continuing to stir until it was all dissolved. I let the batch cool down while I cleaned the sticky pan and other things up. Once it was only warm Iadded the grape concentrate, water and other chemicals. For some reason the yeast nutrient didn't want to dissolve and just floated. I stirred the heck out of it and still didn't disolve. Added the 1118 yeast and place in laundry sink. Since the bucket was quiet full and not knowing what the fermentation will be like I decided to error on the side of caution and plce it in the sink.


*original recipe*
3/4 pounds of skittles 
2 1/4 pounds of sugar 
8.4 oz grape concentrate 
1 tsp pectolase
Tannin
Nutrient
1 tsp acid blend or citric acid
Yeast

Pour the Skittles in a jug or bowl, pour over 2 pints of boiling water. Make sure that it boiling as you need to kill off all the preservatives.
Keep stirring, it will go into a gooey stodge but it will dissolve
add the sugar.
When cool to room temperature add the rest of ingredients
Put into a clean demi john.
Top up to shoulders of demi john with cold water. Fit an airlock and leave to ferment. This may take a few days or a couple of weeks depending on the temperature.
During this time you will get a orangey colour scum, this is ok.
When the bubbles stop coming through the airlock, or slow down to about one every 2 minutes.
Siphon off into a clean demi john. You may need to strain the wine to get rid of some bits left over.
Add 1 campden tablet and potassium sorbate.
Leave to clear.
When clear, siphon into a clean demi john or bottle.
Leave it a couple of weeks then add a campden before bottling


----------



## Redtrk

I just racked mine this morning Dan and it smells great. The sample taste was good too. Oh and as a caution...... Don't give any of this to a diabetic.


----------



## Mcamnl

Might have to give this one a try. Sams has 54oz. bags for $6.30.
Gotta be careful though, the wife and kids might eat them before I can get them into primary.


----------



## Runningwolf

I couldn't find anything at Sams except large bags full of smaller bags. I had to go to Walmart at get something like 41 oz bags.


----------



## Runningwolf

The other thing I did that I omitted was since I had the primary bucket in the laundry tray, I also decided to fill the sink up with just hot water (about 128*) about 3/4 the way up the bucket to assist with fermentation.

8 hours later I am in full fermentation.


----------



## Affe

I'm excited to see what you end up with, Dan. Has anyone considered an arduous, but possibly worth while separating of the candy into it's different flavors? For some reason, I feel that purple + red would be quite an awesome wine on its own!


----------



## Runningwolf

Skittle wine update simply put; worst looking and best smelling fermentation to date. AFFe I believe Sarah is getting ready to make some and is splitting out the green and purple and fermenting them separately to try and achieve a better color. I am hoping to capture all the flavors as my predecessors did.


----------



## Redtrk

Dan I added a F-pak about a few weeks ago to add more flavor. It worked great.


----------



## tjbryner

Dan it'll be the best tasting muddy looking drink you ever had.... I hope 

Adding the flavor pack is imo the worst part, I ended up with more white scum on top. Also cleaning up your equipment after making it SUCKS, it is a pain in the rear to get that waxy scum removed. 

TJ


----------



## Runningwolf

Oh what a morning. Right after my last post I decided my starting sg 1.076 was too low and wanted a 1.086 so I added 2 pounds of sugar to some warmed must. Upon adding it to the rest OMG I saw volcanos in carboys but "primarys". No it didn't shoot straight up like in carboys but I sure had lava flow. Let me tell you this stuff looked sick with all the crusty stuff of top flowing all over. Good thing I work in the basement. Thats enough for me I'm going outside to work.

TJ, thanks for the heads up. I am hoping for an extra 1/2 gallon and I'll use that to make my fpack ahead of time so hopefully I can avoid the mess. I am going to ferment to dry in the primary for easier clean up.


----------



## SarahRides

*The Skittles Experiment*

So here it is, I've decided to do a side by side comparison........I <3 Science! 

I made 2 batches, one with just the red, orange and yellow, and the second with all 5 colors.


----------



## Runningwolf

Thre three color wine is looking nice. Just imagine the other one flowing over the edges, across the table and on to the floor. YUCK!

Sarah, I'm glad you got your's started today so we can compare notes on this thread as we go along.


----------



## Minnesotamaker

Not really Skittle wine.... but kinda looks like it. I wonder how Skittles would react if added after fermentation is complete? Would you get color and flavor extraction?


----------



## Runningwolf

Lon, I am not sure about individual colors and how they would come out as I mixed them all. 

I would not add Skittles to a finished wine. They make a God awful sticky lumpy cap. I am too early into this to give you any solid advice. If I was to do it I would ferment the colors out seperatly and finish them off before adding. Another idea might be to boil a small amout of water, add you specific color and dissolve. Next simmer to reduce water then pour through cheese cloth. Let cool and set to let any other solids to settle or float. 
...just some ideas off the top of my head


----------



## Affe

As I suggested above, I would do each color separately. Provided you have enough equipment, I'd be curious to the results of mixing different colors after fermentation as opposed to fermenting them all at once (and producing that beautiful mud color!)


----------



## MrTaylor

Interesting. I think I'm going to give it a go. I'm curious if anyone has ever done this with jolly ranchers.


----------



## Runningwolf

I don't think so but I've tasted a few mist and breezen kits that tasted like Jolly Ranchers, and thats not a good thing.


----------



## SarahRides

Runningwolf said:


> Thre three color wine is looking nice. Just imagine the other one flowing over the edges, across the table and on to the floor. YUCK!
> 
> Sarah, I'm glad you got your's started today so we can compare notes on this thread as we go along.



Ha Ha! No thanks! I'm starting mine in 2 gallon buckets. Even though they look pretty disgusting while fermenting......I still want to take a taste, they smell soooo good! I have the feeling I will want to be doing a bigger batch of this as soon as these are done. Does anyone who has done this before know how these do with clearing? Do they ever get clear or just keep a cloudy haze when finished?


----------



## Redtrk

MrTaylor said:


> Interesting. I think I'm going to give it a go. I'm curious if anyone has ever done this with jolly ranchers.



I'm sure they would be a lot harder to liquefy but no doubt it can be done.


----------



## SarahRides

Redtrk said:


> I'm sure they would be a lot harder to liquefy but no doubt it can be done.



They will liquify in vodka....... ;-)


----------



## Runningwolf

SarahRides said:


> They will liquify in vodka....... ;-)



Interesting, everything I read today talked about infusing the vodka into the Gummy bears for a nice treat. LOL

OMG what's next?

Magically Delicious Lucky Charms??


----------



## Affe

Runningwolf said:


> Interesting, everything I read today talked about infusing the vodka into the Gummy bears for a nice treat. LOL
> 
> OMG what's next?
> 
> Magically Delicious Lucky Charms??



Actually, the marshmallows are nearly pure sugar...

Wonder when they go on sale next? LOL!

EDIT: Looks like someone in general chat has already beat me to the punch on the idea:

Magicians Marshmallows

Go for it Minnesotamaker!


----------



## Runningwolf

HA HA Julie got a sniff today. Guess what she's making next!


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> HA HA Julie got a sniff today. Guess what she's making next!



Dam you Dan, you realize you were the one who talked me into the candy cane wine and now I have to make a bigger batch of that next year! )


----------



## Repsolal

Ok count me in too !
Skittles are my wifes favorite candy, there is usually a bag laying around somewhere. I mentioned it to her yesterday and today she came home with 5 bags.......... We made up a 1 gallon batch tonight to see how it turns out.
Its still cooling down so I will pitch the yeast later this evening.
Its kind of a dark red color right now and very murky and the kitchen smells like skittle soup 

update:
After it had cooled down overnight, I was able to scoop the white waxy stuff off the top before
pitching the yeast.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

Runningwolf said:


> Magically Delicious Lucky Charms??



http://magiciansmarshmallows.com/default.aspx

So you don't go broke buying cereal just to get enough marshmallows.


----------



## Runningwolf

Racked my Skittle from primary to carboy at 1.00 sg today


----------



## SarahRides

I racked mine earlier this week, I took a taste of it today, not a really strong flavor, but it definitely still tastes like skittles! I'll try it again when it drops some more sediment. I'm going to make a big batch of sparkalloid for a few other wines, so I'm going to add a little bit to see if it helps clear it a little more (since my batch is only one gallon of each). Mmmmmmmmmm can't wait till that one is done!


----------



## SarahRides

Runningwolf said:


> I boiled a gallon of water and then added the Skittles instead of pouring the boiling water in the primary. OMG these Skittles ended up in *one big goober*. The heck with the primary, I dumped it into there and stirred the heck out of it reducing the *goober* by about 80%.



I could say something Dan, but I guess I'll be nice! :-D

So I'm having issues clearing mine, it was not clearing AT ALL (no sediment on the bottom what so ever after 10 days in the jugs) so I added some sparkolloid to it (made a bigger batch for something else). I separated all right, and all the sediment floated to the top, making it a disaster to rack (as soon as it was disturbed, it just all mixed in over again). So I am just trying to rack it off the best I can. (it keeps floating). 

Skittles were on sale, so I decided to pick up about 6 pounds of them and start a bigger batch. I decided to pull out the big guns and start by adding bentonite to begin with.........and later on try SuperKleer to see if that works a little better.

Anyone else having issues with clearing? BTW there is absolutely NO difference in color between the two original batches (one batch with just red orange and yellow, the other batch with all colors).


----------



## SarahRides

Hmmmmmm, anyone try Skittle Skeeter? I need more lemon juice!


----------



## Runningwolf

Sarah mine has not cleared at all either. What was your sg reading when you stablized. Mine was still at 1.0 last week. I may rack and stabilize this week. I also have floaters. I ended up with an extra 1/2 gallon that I'll be using for topping up with when racking off the goobers. I am also going to hit it with Super Kleer


----------



## SarahRides

Mine also stopped at about 1.000 which is when I moved it from the primary to the one gallon jugs (started at 1.084). The sparkolloid worked in that it separated the solids, but they all either just floated or stayed suspended (they didn't really sink). Let me know how the superkleer works!


----------



## Runningwolf

I hate them floaters. Ok I'm racking maybe tomorrow and I'll keep you posted. 

Heres an idea; if you sat your carboy in the sink and had another surplus bottle you could carefully siphon that one into the main carboy and float the floaters out of the main carboy. Silly?


----------



## SarahRides

I even tried putting the racking cane in, letting it sit for a day to settle, then racking. It got probably half of the floaters out, but still mixed some of it in, it'll probably be a case of just racking over and over again until most of it's out.........of course by then half of the wine will be gone from the repeated racking since they are only one gallon batches.


----------



## Runningwolf

How about wrapping your racking cane with some cheese cloth?


----------



## SarahRides

I didn't try that, I had tried racking it through a coffee filter/strainer, but it wouldn't pass through the coffee filter.


----------



## Redtrk

Mine took forever to clear but never really cleared like most wines do. Floaters seem to pop up at random also for awhile. 
I took a bottle to a cook out yesterday and it was a big hit and so was my Skeeter pee.


----------



## Chateau Joe

Ok, count me in the "You twisted my arm" club. Now I'm going to try my hand at Skittle wine.


----------



## Runningwolf

Rick-Sarah, how did you make your f-pack or did you just dump some Skittles in the carboy to infuse the flavor. If you did that how much did you add per gallon. Would you do it again or did it make a mess?


----------



## SarahRides

ummmmmmmm.........f-pack? Nope, didn't do that! So far seemed to taste pretty good without it.


----------



## Redtrk

Runningwolf said:


> Rick-Sarah, how did you make your f-pack or did you just dump some Skittles in the carboy to infuse the flavor. If you did that how much did you add per gallon. Would you do it again or did it make a mess?



I took two small bags of Skittles and just a tiny bit of water and dissolved them in a pan on the stove. Once it was ready I dumped it in. This added a lot of Skittles flavor to the wine. I only made one gallon so you will need more.


----------



## SarahRides

Good to know! I might do that for the bigger batch, I'm probably going to leave the smaller batch alone for now.


----------



## Runningwolf

Thanks for the good feedback. I just bought another big bag at Sams. I have an extra half gallon for topping up so I'll probably just heat that up and add the skittles to the for a flavor pack.


----------



## tjbryner

I have yet to need to add a flavor pack to my skittles. The flavor is there with out it and after 6 months of aging the flavor jumps out big time. 

TJBryner


----------



## Runningwolf

tjbryner said:


> I have yet to need to add a flavor pack to my skittles. The flavor is there with out it and after 6 months of aging the flavor jumps out big time.
> 
> TJBryner



What did you back sweeten it to?


----------



## tjbryner

Sorry I forgot till I looked in my notes, I did add a flavor pack to the 1 st batch, All I did was dumped in 3 small bags, and left them dissolve. 

For some reason I didn't write down what my SG was after I back sweetened. I'll be opening a bottle tonight to share with friends so I'll check it. Sorry about it took so long to get back to you, It's been nuts around here!! (Gathering up Walnuts for something special)

TJBryner


----------



## tuumi

Going to make ten gallons of this. I experimented with dissolving the colors to get something better than brown. I'm going to split the batch into two fives to get these colors.


----------



## tuumi

Found a great deal (2 bags for $7) on the big bags of Skittles on Amazon but I think they just upped the price. I'm getting 10 more pounds in addition to the five I have. This is going to get crazy. MORE SKITTLES! I might turn it into mead and use honey instead of the sugar.
I post progress pics once I get the candy and am done separating them.


----------



## tjbryner

Runningwolf said:


> What did you back sweeten it to?



Sorry it took so long to get back to you... Paperwork and paperwork... Trying to get this winery going might be the death of me.

Ok Back sweetened mine to 1.05. 

I'm thinking that doing all the colors separate and then mixing them after at bottling time would be interesting, BUT a real pain and mess.....HMMM might have to think about it for a while. 

TJBryner


----------



## SarahRides

I had actually done a little experimenting... I separated colors as well, but it after it was done fermenting it had actually lost all it's color. Both batches were the same exactly color (similar to a darker white wine). I ended up just adding some strawberry Koolaid to it to add color, it's still in the process of clearing.


----------



## gwm72513

Mmm this sounds tasty. 

Second ever batch of wine shall be Skittle Wine.


----------



## SarahRides

Redtrk said:


> Mine took forever to clear but never really cleared like most wines do. Floaters seem to pop up at random also for awhile.
> I took a bottle to a cook out yesterday and it was a big hit and so was my Skeeter pee.



So mine is still cloudy, after 2 weeks hasn't dropped any more sediment (after adding more pectic and superkleer). I added a pretty hefty f-pac back then too. I had a few people taste test it would said that it probably didn't even need to be sweetened........they also loooooved it and can't wait for it!  So I'm thinking I'm probably going to just bottle it soon. Since it more of a novelty wine, I'm not all that concerned with it being clear, it seems people are going to like it anyways! Since it essentially lost all it's color during the fermentation process, I also added strawberry Kool aid to give it some red color as well. I don't think I'll have any of this left after the holidays.


----------



## greyday

So any progress on clearing? I just moved my last batch of plum wine to a secondary, so I've got buckets a plenty and thinking this may be my next project. Questions for those who have tried it:

1) Does removing the scum from the primary effect fermentation (i.e., remove yeast)? If not, how often should it be done?

2) Anyone who used sparkalloid, any positive results? 

3) The cheesecloth around the syphon working out for anyone?

4) Any other notes before I begin?

I plan to use my cheap bucket (doesn't create a perfect seal) and just do a gallon, since gallon jugs are cheap and easier to clean than carboys. If anyone has any other advice not already in the thread please throw it my way! Will be venturing forward likely this weekend (after planting my apple and cherry trees)...

EDIT: ok, committed. Just ordered 3.375lbs on amazon!


----------



## tjbryner

greyday said:


> So any progress on clearing? I just moved my last batch of plum wine to a secondary, so I've got buckets a plenty and thinking this may be my next project. Questions for those who have tried it:
> 
> 1) Does removing the scum from the primary effect fermentation (i.e., remove yeast)? If not, how often should it be done?
> 
> 2) Anyone who used sparkalloid, any positive results?
> 
> 3) The cheesecloth around the syphon working out for anyone?
> 
> 4) Any other notes before I begin?
> 
> I plan to use my cheap bucket (doesn't create a perfect seal) and just do a gallon, since gallon jugs are cheap and easier to clean than carboys. If anyone has any other advice not already in the thread please throw it my way! Will be venturing forward likely this weekend (after planting my apple and cherry trees)...
> 
> EDIT: ok, committed. Just ordered 3.375lbs on amazon!



1) Does removing the scum from the primary effect fermentation (i.e., remove yeast)? If not, how often should it be done? *I left it alone till i moved to secondary and racked it off.*

2) Anyone who used sparkalloid, any positive results? *I had no luck with it seems that it never really clears or last long enough to worry about it.*

3) The cheesecloth around the syphon working out for anyone?*never tried that, but the batch I'm getting ready to start will be frozen 1st and I'm going to see if I can pull it off before I start fermentation. *

4) Any other notes before I begin?*Make a big batch it don't last long!*


TJBryner


----------



## David04472

Skittles Wine in the Bottle.


----------



## Runningwolf

Dave they look awesome. How did you get it to clear. Mine still has a milky or opaque look to it. Did anyone's clear????


----------



## SarahRides

Mine never has......it's still in the carboy. I also colored it with red Kool aid so I'm not sure if that has anything to do with it.


----------



## Runningwolf

It blows me away looking at Daves Skittle and how clear it is. I am still getting floaters. I may try hitting it with super kleer. I wonder if Dave filtered his to get it looking so great. Mine sure does smell like skittles.

I talked to one guy today that made a skittle Vodka. There are recipes out there.


----------



## Redtrk

Runningwolf said:


> Dave they look awesome. How did you get it to clear. Mine still has a milky or opaque look to it. Did anyone's clear????



Mine didn't!


----------



## Runningwolf

Rick so you bottled it with that weak milky look?


----------



## Redtrk

Runningwolf said:


> Rick so you bottled it with that weak milky look?



It wasn't milky just dark. The taste is great if you like sweet stuff. I only made a gallon but maybe next time I'll make more and let it sit for a year or so racking every few months.


----------



## SarahRides

I got floaters when I made my one gallon batch, but didn't get any in my 6 gallon batch...........weird. It hasn't dropped any sediment since I racked it 3 weeks ago, so I might just bottle it this weekend. I'll take pics though and show you all what mine look like. I honestly don't even really care if it is clear........It still tastes awesome!


----------



## greyday

David04472 said:


> View attachment 2996
> 
> 
> Skittles Wine in the Bottle.



Beautiful! Did you filter? Or use any fining agents?


----------



## Runningwolf

This is a photo of my Skittle. Is this basically what everyone elses looked liked?


----------



## David04472

I'm sorry I didn't respond sooner. My Skittles wine looked like pink cream for many months. I tried the Super Clear and it had no affect. I was also trying to clear a Pumpkin Spice Wine and talked with my local Hop Shop. He said it may be starch that was keeping it from clearing and recommended Amylase Enzyme. I treated both and the Pumpkin cleared in a few days. Not so with the Skittles. I waited a month and tried the Super Clear again. The pink "crud" fell to the bottom in marble size balls in less then an hour. It left the beautiful red wine that you see in the picture. Yes, I did run it through a #2 filter, but it really didn't need it. The only explanation I can come up with is that the Skittles may contain starch, and it was keeping it from clearing. It's been in the bottle for a month now .... Is it time to "break one open"?


----------



## tjbryner

That's what mine looks like. Not sure how he got it clear and red?


----------



## mrzazz

Just started a 5 gallon batch. Did you all start with a yeast starter or just sprinkle in the yeast?


----------



## SarahRides

Mine was actually more like a yellow, not a cream color.


----------



## Runningwolf

mrzazz said:


> Just started a 5 gallon batch. Did you all start with a yeast starter or just sprinkle in the yeast?



I just sprinkle


----------



## SarahRides

Pictures as promised! The gallon jug on the right was my first experimental batch, it cleared nicely and ended up being a golden yellow color. The 5 gallon carboy on the right was made the same way, except I also added bentonite to clear as well as Super Kleer. I didn't get the fluffy floater in the large batch (that had the additional bentonite added) that I had gotten in the smaller batch, so I think it may have helped a little bit. I added 5 packages of red Kool Aid for color, and this is what I got. It hasn't dropped any sediment in a few weeks, so I'm just going to bottle as is.


----------



## David04472

This was my Skittles wine 10 minutes after I put the Super Clear in. As I said, the must was Pepto Bismal pink and then it fell in marble size balls to the red you see in the bottle. It was absolutely clear in less then an hour.


----------



## Candyapple

Hello eveyone,
I guess I will start off by introducing myself, as I have been lurking around for over a year now, my name is Darcie and I am from maine. I have made a few batches of wine and I am hoping to improve over time. this skittle wine sounds interesting and I think I am going to give it a try. My question is did some of you use concord grape juice while others used white grape juice, or is it just by chance that there is a color difference? 
thanks,
Darcie


----------



## SarahRides

Candyapple said:


> Hello eveyone,
> I guess I will start off by introducing myself, as I have been lurking around for over a year now, my name is Darcie and I am from maine. I have made a few batches of wine and I am hoping to improve over time. this skittle wine sounds interesting and I think I am going to give it a try. My question is did some of you use concord grape juice while others used white grape juice, or is it just by chance that there is a color difference?
> thanks,
> Darcie



I used white grape juice.........however I would imagine that the concord would give it more color.......that's a good idea!


----------



## Candyapple

well I started my skittle wine last night and I pretty much followed what Dan did; I used 6.5 pounds of skittles and 7 cans of white grape juice. I dissolved the skittles and waited for it to cool then I added the juice and water to make 6 gal. I checked the sg and it was at 1.075 without adding sugar, so I added 2 lbs and it which brought it up to 1.090, my question is does the seem okay or could the reading be off? I only worry because it seems that many of you had to add alot more sugar. I don't see any real signs of fermentation this morning but I checked the sg and it is at 1.080.


----------



## mrzazz

I'll be waiting to hear from others also. I only had to add a couple of pounds to get to 1.90. If I would have added 2lbs per gallon sheesh rocket fuel or very sweet in the end.


----------



## tjbryner

I always go by SG. The recipe was not mine so I didn't change any thing in it. I shoot for about 14% give or take with this wine. 

TJBryner


----------



## greyday

Quick question--about to start (106oz of skittles now in my possession!) and was wondering: before I go pick up some grape concentrate, anyone think other concentrates could work? I was thinking of using an apple/cherry concentrate (I have a few cans leftover from summer) instead, but not sure if the grape is essential; if it is I was going to pick up a can of Syrah or Cabernet Sauv.

Thoughts?


----------



## SarahRides

So I took a bottle of my Skittle to my brother's LHBS (at his request.......after trying it he asked for 3 bottles for him and a few other people). They LOVED it! He has already started making plans for when he starts his batch..........he was asking me what I put in it, etc.


----------



## greyday

I started my batch; filled the primary to 7 gallons to compensate for the sludge (since the carboy is 6.5 gallons). I used EC-118 yeast, and pitched the yeast after adding the water (only deviation from the recipe posted, all other ingredients were added at the point it was heavily concentrated). A couple notes:

Since the recipe didn't call for Campden tablets at the start, I didn't use any. That seemed wrong to me, but I assume the boiling water used to kill off the preservatives handled that, yeah? Otherwise I'll cross my fingers.

I used a 48oz can of Syrah concentrate instead of the welch's. Though a smaller amount, this led to a starting SG of 1.12 (I also overcompensated with the skittles and undercut the sugar slightly)! Between that and the strength of the yeast, I plan to ferment to dry and have a strong batch (around 17-18% by my calculations), then cross my fingers and backsweeten if necessary, but I think dry will be sweet still.

One last note--the top scum stuff started before I pitched the yeast. I think it started from the pectic acid reacting with the ingredients in the skittles (most likely the hydrogenated palm kernel oil, as it looks like fat residue). Whatever the reason, after cleaning the bowl I used to mix the initial skittle/boiling water, I think it's a really good thing that it forms during fermentation. I plan to skim it off after fermentation starts to slow and continue to until it doesn't form, then transfer to the secondary (and possibly just bulk age from secondary). If it is the oil, hopefully it doesn't turn rancid (though based on the fact that most of you never skim it, it's probably not that big a deal).

Also, once it's done I'm going to try to make skittle skeeter pee. Just because it's fun to say.


----------



## Runningwolf

I was not liking the look of the Skittle wine evan after superkleer. Today I put it through a 1 micron filter and you can see the difference. It's a nice looking white wine but I did experiment with some grape skin extact for color but decided I'll stick with the white. It is at 1.014sg and not quiet tasting right to me so I think I'll back sweeten to help bring out some flavor. I am not going to bother with an fpack thinking it will be a nitemare to clear again.







with some grape skin extract...


----------



## tjbryner

I'm still trying to figure out that nice red color that David04472 ended with. I'm just waiting to see if it clears on its own. 

So far it's not looking good  for that to happen.


----------



## Runningwolf

I personally would and did give up on it clearing any better then it did with the super kleer. Filtering did the trick.

I also thought about blending in some Concord for color. I just finished adding 2 1/3 cups of sugar to it to take the wine up to 1.03sg. I'll measure the sg and taste it tomorrow. if it's good I'll bottle if it's too sweet maybe I'll still add Concord.


----------



## Runningwolf

Finally the Skittle is bottled. The picture in the label is my wife (she loves Skittles) as a young child before they took colored pictures LOL. I named the wine Little Skittles. I added three bottles of wine to the batch for color and taste (Concord, Niagara and Diamond). I ended up with a nice straw color.


----------



## greyday

Nice, that turned out beautifully!


----------



## Angelina

I'm not sure I am ready for the mess but this sounds too good not to do. So I am off looking for a Skittles sale. 

O/T someone said something about Candy Cane Wine and that sounds really good too. Can you use candy cane's from Christmas?


----------



## djrockinsteve

Absolutely. Buy them after the holidays. They are reall cheap. I bought 30 some dozen last year. Still have many for another batch once we fine tune it.


----------



## Runningwolf

djrockinsteve said:


> Absolutely. Buy them after the holidays. They are reall cheap. I bought 30 some dozen last year. Still have many for another batch once we fine tune it.



Steve are you confusing Skittles with Candy Canes.


----------



## Angelina

That is great!! How many do you need for a 5-6 gallon batch (30 dozen)? After Christmas I see them go on sale for a whooping .10 a box. I could make a lot of wine for the next holiday season.  Or if you could point me to a recipe link that would be great too. Why did yours need fine tuning?




djrockinsteve said:


> Absolutely. Buy them after the holidays. They are reall cheap. I bought 30 some dozen last year. Still have many for another batch once we fine tune it.


----------



## Runningwolf

Ooop you were asking about Candy Cane Wine. Some folks made it and loved it. I think I over worked mine and it was best for toilet bowl cleaner. The Skittle was harder to clear but the Candy Canes were a PIA to unwrap.


----------



## Angelina

From what I am reading it sounds like the skittles was difficult to clear. Would filtering it help? I just need one good excuse to buy a filter pump  I was thinking of only using the reds, yellow and orange so it wouldn't look as muddy.

How did you over work your candy cane wine? 

I found a recipe here http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2688&highlight=candy+cane


----------



## djrockinsteve

O/T someone said something about Candy Cane Wine and that sounds really good too. Can you use candy cane's from Christmas?

No candy canes Dan. The skittle gob hasn't convinced me to make it.


----------



## greyday

So I think my skittle is stuck, actually; I started it at around 1.13 and a week later it's at 1.10ish. I'm planning on adding some more yeast nutrient tomorrow if there's no real change in the next 24 (unless someone has a better idea). Samples are amazingly good, though!

And Angelina, I've also got 3 gallons of candy cane going right now. I used those giant sticks (3.5 oz, so equal to 7 canes, and straight, so easier to open). Opening the 24 I used took me about ten minutes. It only has the slightest hint of candy cane, though; I'll be adding peppermint extract at bulk aging. Read through the recipe thread for it, as it's a little tricky (and the boiling can be very messy, TRUST me). But, you know, tricky for home winemaking, we're not talking higher math or anything...


----------



## arcticsid

Well believe it or not. At this very moment as I peruse this thread. the song on the radio is "I want candy"

This must be a sign.

I kid you not!!!

Too strange, indeed.

What do you think it means?


----------



## Angelina

Thanks grayday for the tips, does the candy cane need any aging or what it's life span is if one cane hold out and not drink it all? I am thinking about getting the candy canes post Christmas and make a batch or two, let it age till next Christmas.
From what I am reading skittles needs 0 aging?

Arcticsid if you find a good deal on skittles let me know


----------



## arcticsid

The best deal I have on Skittles is that as long as I keep her in cat food and give her lovings and a warm place to sleep she will always hunt.

I will never be out of fresh meat!! She doesn't forget me either. LOL


----------



## Angelina

LOL then it would be appropriate to put a Pic of Skittles on the Skittles wine label perhaps


----------



## tjbryner

greyday said:


> So I think my skittle is stuck, actually; I started it at around 1.13 and a week later it's at 1.10ish. I'm planning on adding some more yeast nutrient tomorrow if there's no real change in the next 24 (unless someone has a better idea). Samples are amazingly good, though!



What yeast did you use?
Make sure your temp is up around 72, and give it a good stirring. If that doesn't get it going, then I'd add the nutrient.


----------



## Runningwolf

Angelina said:


> From what I am reading it sounds like the skittles was difficult to clear. Would filtering it help? I just need one good excuse to buy a filter pump  I was thinking of only using the reds, yellow and orange so it wouldn't look as muddy.
> 
> How did you over work your candy cane wine?
> 
> I found a recipe here http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2688&highlight=candy+cane



Angelina, filtering helped out immensely. I always filter my wine. This is just my preference. It does not really help segregating out different colors as you can see mine came out clear using all colors. 

The Candy Cane wine takes nearly a year to finish so yes, buy your canes on sale after the holidays and make it. I over worked mine by trying different things, different extracts (too Much), chocolate and more extracts. Many other folks have made this and were very happy with it. This was the first wine I dumped.


----------



## arcticsid

Angel, I had a quick talk with her and she said being on a label would be great, labling her as an alcohloic might piss her off!! LOL


----------



## arcticsid

On a similar note, I wondering this Halloween what a wine would be like with those candy corns we all know and love, and hate so much, would taste like.


----------



## Angelina

Thanks runningwolf, that is just the information I needed to know. Keep it simple and let it age.

arcticsid, if she was a dog... she would lap it up to get a chance to sport a wine label. LOL


----------



## arcticsid

The only sport she knows is killing voles and birds and the only thing she laps up is their blood!!!!!!

Plus she licks my hand when I give her skitckies!

AWWWWW! LMAO!


----------



## greyday

tjbryner said:


> What yeast did you use?
> Make sure your temp is up around 72, and give it a good stirring. If that doesn't get it going, then I'd add the nutrient.



EC-1118, two packets for 7 gallons. I debated using three (I'm usually a fan of overkill on yeast) but didn't want to go back to the store. I'm going to wrap a heating blanket around it tonight as it's been at room temp (68-70) and I was thinking a little warmth might go a long way, so thanks for the tip!

Also I use Wyeast Nutrient Blend which is supposed to have both nutrient and energizer in it and is added WITH the yeast, which I did. I'm going to check it tonight and possibly put the airlock back on the see if there's any increase in activity.


----------



## mrzazz

I put 2lbs of skittles in my 5 gallon batch as a fp. How long should I leave them in there? I would think the flavor is in the colorful outside. So once all the color is off I should rack? Or maybe just let it sit and see if it drops out?


----------



## Runningwolf

Well I was not too impressed by this sweet wine a week after bottling. Today I tried another sample from the same bottle thats been sitting in the refrigerator. It really came around and is quiet tasty. Definitely needs to be served chilled.


----------



## Angelina

I found Skittles on clearance at CVS yesterday but the interesting part was they now come in three varieties so I got them all. 
The originals I will do all together but one seems promising called Blenders (yellow bag) each piece has multiple flavors : Cherry Tropicolada, Melon Berry Burst, Strawberry Lime Blast, Watermelon Green Apple Freeze, and Mango Lemonade Freeze. They all sounds so good I don't know if I should do them together or separate them. 
The other variety was Crazy Core (Orange bag) and each piece has two flavors : strawberry/watermelon, blue raspberry/lemon, melon/berry, Cherry/lemonade


----------



## Angelina

Dan did you f-pak or backsweeten yours?



Runningwolf said:


> Well I was not too impressed by this sweet wine a week after bottling. Today I tried another sample from the same bottle thats been sitting in the refrigerator. It really came around and is quiet tasty. Definitely needs to be served chilled.


----------



## Runningwolf

I did backsweeten a bit but I did not need an f pack


----------



## LJPelletier

I found this place online selling bulk skittles, 40lbs for only $99

One could make about 50 Gallons of Skittle wine! 

http://www.candymachines.com/Skittles-Candy-40-lbs-P1182.aspx


----------



## greyday

Ok, so mine is now, after what? 4 weeks? still only at 1.09 sg. I put it in a room with a space heater set to 77 and stirred up the lees, crossing my finger this restarts it. If not, two options: 1) dump the lot or 2) get more ec-1118 and try to hit my target of 15-18%. I figure another day or two to see if it restarts, but really I'm nervous about it having been in the primary this long. Starting SG was in the 1.12 range (unless my notes are wrong; if it started at 1.2, for example, then it's at 14% right now, but I think I'm right). Thoughts?

Second thought--would, after two days, transferring it to a secondary help?


----------



## tjbryner

If I was going to try and get that high of an ABV% I would have done it by multiple feedings, instead of starting with a high SG. 

What is your temp? How much yeast nutrient did you use?


----------



## SarahRides

That does sound like a very high SG to start with, depending on the yeast you used, your yeast may have died of alcohol poisoning (some yeasts have higher tolerance than others). I agree, I would have started lower and fed slowly, maybe used a yeast with a higher tolerance to a higher ABV like the EC 1118 if you wanted to make rocket fuel.


----------



## LJPelletier

EC-1118 is great stuff... are there even any downsides to it? lol


----------



## greyday

tjbryner said:


> If I was going to try and get that high of an ABV% I would have done it by multiple feedings, instead of starting with a high SG.
> 
> What is your temp? How much yeast nutrient did you use?



I used twice the 5gallon recommendation on the container, and added another 5gallon amount a few days ago.

EDIT: the temp has ranged a bit, but the first two weeks it was kept in a room at around 72, and then moved to a room where the ambient temp was around 69. Two weeks ago I wrapped a heating blanket around it. Last night I moved it into a room with a space heater, stirred up the lees, and set the heater's temp to 77.

I'm thinking I'll get another packet of yeast or two, as it still doesn't taste bad, and there's plenty of sugar...


----------



## greyday

SarahRides said:


> That does sound like a very high SG to start with, depending on the yeast you used, your yeast may have died of alcohol poisoning (some yeasts have higher tolerance than others). I agree, I would have started lower and fed slowly, maybe used a yeast with a higher tolerance to a higher ABV like the EC 1118 if you wanted to make rocket fuel.



I used EC-1118. Two packets.

By my calculations (again, unless I recorded incorrectly) the current ABV is around 4%. The starting SG was too high because I didn't compensate well enough for the sugar in the Syrah concentrate. Glad I didn't follow the recipe to a t!


----------



## Micah

Quick question - I was inspired to try this recipe as my first non-kit wine. When I racked to start the clearing stage I found the wine looks like grapefruit juice in both color and clarity (or lack there of). 

During the clearing stage, what should I be looking for to know it has cleared?

Hopefully I'm not asking too dumb a question. I was just caught off guard by how it came out and I'm not sure what to watch out for.


----------



## Runningwolf

Not a silly question as I kept waiting also for a change in color. I racked several times as I kept getting floaties all the way up to the end. The color was some what opaque even after super kleer. The dramatic change only came after filtering and then it ended up looking like a white wine. I added a bottle of Niagara and two Concord for a more fruity flavor and this gave it a nice straw color.

Incidently welcome to the forum!


----------



## Micah

Thanks for the info (and welcome).

I actually just picked up a vacuum pump off eBay and a whole house filter based on recommendations from here.

Considering the amount of dissolved solids in this wine, what sized filter did you use? I'm waiting on delivery of 1 and 5 micron filters but I wonder if I should start off with a higher sized filter and work my way down.


----------



## Runningwolf

Personally I don't enjoy clean up anymore then I have to. I do a good job but try not to make extra work. 

I would wait at least several months and rack off of all sediment. Then at that time just use the one micron filter. It's just my opinion if you have to filter down several times you are rushing things and your wine is probably not ready or you missed a racking or two. I know you're new here but I'm sure you learned the 3 p's lesson from Tom. If not just ask. 

Keep the questions coming and we'll walk you through anything.


----------



## Micah

Appreciate the pointers.

I've done 3 batches of "6 week" wine kits before this and it looks like I mistakenly made the assumption that this would have a similar time frame.

I don't want to derail this too much further but I'll see if I can track down a discussion on the 3 p's you mentioned.


----------



## greyday

Ok, opinion time--still hasn't restarted, and yesterday I added 3 more packets of ec-1118 to the must, along with more wyeast. No change, so EITHER I wrote down a starting sg of 1.12 when I MEANT to write 1.2 or there's some other pretty major problem, as if it started at 1.12 then it's only at 4% abv currently (and if it started at 1.2, then it's at around 15%, which still seems a bit low for EC-1118 to have died off.

So here's the question: After a *month* in primary, and either fermented as far as it'll go, or at 4% (which is more likely and then a definite indicator of a serious problem), do I A) transfer to a secondary for a week or two and see if fermentation restarts; B) assume I wrote down the wrong figures and rack and see if mold forms; or C) dump the whole thing and start from scratch? Honestly, I'm kind of leaning towards C at this point.

This is just like American Idol. I want your votes. And I promise I won't sing, so really it's a win-win...


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

Have you REALLY tasted it?
like a glass?
Drink a glass or 3 and see if you feel drunk, if you do, chances are it isn't 4%.


----------



## tjbryner

greyday said:


> Ok, opinion time--still hasn't restarted, and yesterday I added 3 more packets of ec-1118 to the must, along with more wyeast. No change, so EITHER I wrote down a starting sg of 1.12 when I MEANT to write 1.2 or there's some other pretty major problem, as if it started at 1.12 then it's only at 4% abv currently (and if it started at 1.2, then it's at around 15%, which still seems a bit low for EC-1118 to have died off.
> 
> So here's the question: After a *month* in primary, and either fermented as far as it'll go, or at 4% (which is more likely and then a definite indicator of a serious problem), do I A) transfer to a secondary for a week or two and see if fermentation restarts; B) assume I wrote down the wrong figures and rack and see if mold forms; or C) dump the whole thing and start from scratch? Honestly, I'm kind of leaning towards C at this point.
> 
> This is just like American Idol. I want your votes. And I promise I won't sing, so really it's a win-win...



Did you add any Acid blend when you started it? I have made many batches of this stuff and never had any issues with a stuck fermentation. Stop adding yeast you have enough in there for probably closes to 20 gallons. 

I would check the PH and post back here, I'm going to bet that you need some acid in there or you messed up the Starting SG. You could also try adding more sugar and then take another SG and see if it starts back up.


----------



## seanstermatic

In an attempt to resolve the issue of clearing I thought I'd take more effort to remove the scum that initially forms. I stayed true to the initial recipe but didn't add all that sugar. 

For 5 gallons:

4 lbs skittles
12 cups sugar (~ 6 lbs)
4 welche's concentrate (~1.6L)
1 tsp pectin enzyme (i don't even think this is necessary??)
2.5 tsp nutrient
1/2 tsp tannin
5 tsp acid blend

O.G. was 1.084 (potential alcohol 11.5%)

I boiled about 1.5 gallons of water then added the skittles and stirred until dissolved, with boiling. I noticed a bunch of waxy stuff floating on top so I tried skimming it off but this didn't seem to work well so I decided to siphon off the bottom layer and leave behind the waxy top layer (see photo). This was stupid because I siphoned it off hot and ruined my plastic carboy. It's now about half the size (see attached photo). After this I still noticed some waxy stuff surfacing.

Then decided to put it outside where it's cold and let it sit for about 4 hours. This worked well because the waxy layer became solid and allowed me to siphon off the bottom layer without picking up much of the wax at all (see photo)

There's still some residual wax but it looks really good compared to earlier. I'll let you know how it turns out. 


Better thing to do in retrospect would be to dissolve the skittles in the boiling water and then just take the whole pot and put it somewhere cold. There's probably so much wax that once it got cold you could probably just lift out a whole sheet of it. Or just siphon.


----------



## greyday

tjbryner said:


> Did you add any Acid blend when you started it? I have made many batches of this stuff and never had any issues with a stuck fermentation. Stop adding yeast you have enough in there for probably closes to 20 gallons.
> 
> I would check the PH and post back here, I'm going to bet that you need some acid in there or you messed up the Starting SG. You could also try adding more sugar and then take another SG and see if it starts back up.



I did add acid blend when I started (and I don't currently have a ph tester); I was able to pull an extra half gallon when I transferred to secondary, so I just added 1/4 tsp of acid blend to it to see if it restarts the fermentation; if it does, I'll add more to the 6.5 gallon carboy...


----------



## saramc

Many times wines won't start because the acid level is TOO high. I don't have a Skittles package in front of me, but I bet they have a good amount of citric acid in them.
I did not add any acid to mine and it started within 2 hours. Will adjust acid level at bottling if need be.

I also allowed my Skittles syrup to rest overnight and lifted the waxy layer right off the top. Still get some residual white fluffy scum, but it floats to the top and you can actually skim it off (I just reach in with a sanitized spoon and remove it).

Patiently waiting for wine to clear...have 1 more racking to do and then will filter it with my All In One and household filter setup.

May make some Skittles vodka/simple syrup to backsweeten. Just dissolve skittles of color choice in vodka in a glass container...let them rest overnight and you are done!


----------



## greyday

Mine started (and one of the most active starts I've ever seen), it just seemed to drop dead at about 1.09. The smaller batch that I added a bit more acid blend to has shown no signs of change. I'm less concerned now that they're in carboys, however; I was worried about the extended time in the bucket/exposure to air and plastic, and what effect that would have on the wine. I can leave them in secondary ferment for months without concern, though I probably will rack to age before too long (after I do a "two glass test" of the abv).

LOVE the skittle vodka backsweetening idea! If it turns out to be too weak I may just pick up a bottle of everclear and dissolve skittles in that...


----------



## greyday

So I transferred to a secondary about a week ago, and now there is sediment falling (which is good), but also some more white stuff on the surface. I am trying to convince myself that it's more of the same crud that was on the primary batch, but I'm concerned now that it may be mold (or flowers of wine). I plan to rack it this weekend and crush Campden tablets into it and just cross my fingers, but I think this batch may have gotten contaminated by sitting in the primary for too long (plus I'm not convinced it fermented to dry, five total packets of ec-1118 notwithstanding). I should probably just dump it and start a new batch, but it's hard to admit defeat!


----------



## Runningwolf

HOLD ON THERE BUDDY! I had the same white junk floating on mine even after using super kleer. The only way I got rid of it was by filtering and that cleared my wine right up. You did good fermenting to dry. Now stabilize it if you haven't and backsweeten. 

I would stay away from Campden tablets at all costs and you kmets powder. The tablets have fillers in them that will leave floaters in your wine.


----------



## greyday

I forgot it's a new page, I posted a lot more about the problems I was having a couple pages back (possible miscalculation in my SG readings, so it's either at 18-19% or it's at 4.5%). But I'm glad to hear that the white, mold looking stuff could be the same as the foamy crap during primary, that makes me feel a bit more confident. I am DEFINITELY doing Campden tabs, though; I have a filtration system now so I'm not concerned with floaters. EDIT TO REMOVE smiley because for some reason, the normal smiley face is laughing.

EDIT2: also, at 1.09, I don't think I need to backsweeten, it's already almost dessert wine level.


----------



## Micah

I reracked my wine and then added Super Kleen over the weekend.

Holy cow. Within a few hours it went from looking like grape fruit juice to actually looking like wine. I'd been waiting with little to nothing happening and then *blamo*.

That really is amazing stuff.


----------



## tjbryner

I don't think anyone has got there SG down below 1.0 something. It's the same way with my Spearmint just stays around 1.09 - 1.05. 

Your be good with that SG as long as your temp's are up and you hold steady at that SG for a few days.


----------



## Runningwolf

tjbryner said:


> I don't think anyone has got there SG down below 1.0 something. It's the same way with my Spearmint just stays around 1.09 - 1.05.
> 
> Your be good with that SG as long as your temp's are up and you hold steady at that SG for a few days.



Tjbryner, my wine rarely starts out as high as 1.09. How did you finish at that point or did you mean 1.005-1.009


----------



## tjbryner

Runningwolf said:


> Tjbryner, my wine rarely starts out as high as 1.09. How did you finish at that point or did you mean 1.005-1.009



Sorry I did mean 1.009, I replied during a demo of my bathroom and missed typed typed it. 

Thanks for the catch


----------



## greyday

Yeah, that makes more sense. Mine is NOT a typo, it's at 1.09 (hence not needing back sweetening)...


----------



## seanstermatic

How long has fermentation been taking for people? Mine is going really slow...

Made 6 gallons, used EC-1118. Fermentation was going strong in the beginning (about 2-3 weeks ago) but now the SG drops about 2 points everyday (currently at 1.050 from OG 1.090). I'm not used to seeing such slow fermentation. 

Fermentation actually stopped for a couple of days, so I repitched a massive starter and that got it going somewhat again, but still about 2 SG points a day. I'm too impatient for this!! EC-1118 normally finishes in about a week, 2 weeks TOPS...

Checked the pH and it's about 6 or so (used litmus paper) so this doesn't seem very acidic. It certainly doesn't taste very acidic. I suspect Ed Wort's apple wine (which I often make using 1118) is more acidic and there's no issue there.


----------



## ColourfulCottonCandy

I'm having the same problem as you, seanstermatic!!! I started my 2½ gallon batch of Skittle wine about 40 days ago and it's fermenting sooooooooooooo slowly!!! I have it down to about 1.048 and I'm not sure what to do - should I throw in some yeast energizer? It is still fermenting - I see the bubbles going up the sides of the carboys (I have it in 2 1-gallon jugs and a 3l jug, with the tops covered with cloth) but it's definitely not going as fast as I'd like.


----------



## seanstermatic

I pitched half a pack of yeast and then the following day pitched a starter I made using some lees from a batch of Wort's apple wine (in the fridge, about 2 weeks, starter was fermenting pretty good after 24 h). A day after this the SG dropped 0.004 points (from 1.046). It's now been stuck at 1.042 for 4 days but I do see it bubbling (visually and by the air lock - about 6 bubbles/minute).

I think I will rack it off the lees and repitch with a fresh full pack. I've heard that sometimes yeast may go dormant and start producing chemicals that can slow down metabolism. If I rack it off these "lazy yeast" (as I've heard them described) and repitch with fresh yeast, maybe this will restart fermentation?

Edit: Just checked the temperature and it's 75*F. So that's not the problem.


----------



## djrockinsteve

You have this must under airlock??? Get it in a bucket, give it a good stir. Does it need nutrient? Add fresh yeast if need be. Your choking the yeast if it's under airlock.


----------



## seanstermatic

I do have it air locked, but I've never had a problem doing primary fermentation under airlock with anything else. Should mention that I don't have much experience, but I've done a few wines and they've been okay under airlock. With Ed Wort's apple wine, I have had fermentation complete very quickly under airlock, so at least in this environment the yeast have no problem with oxygen availabilty. 

In the beginning of skittles fermentation I was shaking it every now and again and more so once it started slowing down. This released a lot of gas and I'm sure it introduced oxygen. Wouldn't this be sufficient?

I've added yeast nutrient twice (in the beginning, and a day before pitching the starter). 

I'm not sure if oxygen is the issue? Colorful cotton candy has a cheese cloth over his, no airlock and still stuck fermentation. Has anybody else done this wine under airlock for primary fermentation?

I am making another starter using fresh bought yeast. 750 ml of sugar water (SG 1.042 after adding 18 tsp of sugar) and 250 of rehydrated yeast. After 6 hours or so I'm going to add 500 ml of the skittles wine. After about 12 h (overnight) I'm going to add another 500 ml skittles wine. I might play with the timing depending on how vigorous fermentation in the starter is but this is the rough plan. This should at least condition the yeast to the skittles environment. 

I will also rack off the lees and sometime tomorrow I'm going to pitch the starter.


----------



## djrockinsteve

Also with an airlock on and not stirring very well you are not releasing enough CO2 which will trap CO2, and thus make the environment difficult for the yeast.

Shaking the carboy as you said, most likely the airspace in the carboy is mostly filled with escaping CO2 so you are in essence adding it back into your must.

Yeast need to breath freely and live in an environment with adequate warmth, oxygen, nutrients and food (sugar). By stirring you are moving the yeast around to food sources and reintroducing air into the must.

When yeast become stressed due to a bad environment they can become stressed and begin to give off foul odors that will impart your wine.

If you haven't had any trouble in the past, great. But if you understand the science of fermentation you can make your fermentation move along better.


----------



## seanstermatic

Repitched the fresh yeast after removing the lees. Fermentation seems more active but not very much more (about 12 bubbles/minute), SG dropped 5 points after 2 days - not bad. Virtually all of the wax is gone after this racking which is nice. Clearly repeated racking is enough to get rid of the wax. 

So it's almost the holidays and work in the lab isn't so demanding which gives me more time for more interesting work. I looked at my skittles wine under the microscope (I work in an immunology lab) and it looks different compared to an green apple reisling wine I did alongside. The apple wine was done at about the same time as the skittles and is nearly done fermenting (1.001). Both were done under airlock at the same volume (6 gal). 

I stained the cells with trypan blue, which stains dead cells blue. This stain works by entering the cell only if the cell membrane is compromised, such as in a dead cell. I've attached the screen shots. Both images taken at 40X magnification.

Notice in the apple wine the cells look nice and large and there aren't many dead (blue) cells. In the skittles wine most/all of the cells are very small and many are dead. There are also many clumps of cells. In mammalian cells (which I work with) cell clumps can arise when cells die and release "sticky" proteins that can cause clumps, so maybe the same thing is happening here. There's also cells that appear to be staining red, the color of the skittles wine (black arrows). This means the red coloring is being absorbed by the cells. I don't know if this is expected. My expectation would be that cells only uptake sugar/nutrients and exclude the red coloring. I don't know what this means.


----------



## Samh200

Hello all... Think i am going to try this skittle wine but i need a little info...
1. What is pectolase? and do I need it?
2. do I need to make a yeast starter?
3. when do I need to put yeast in?...24hr after?


----------



## Micah

Can't answer the first question but both times I have made this I added the yeast directly to the mixture after it had cooled a bit and it took off like a rocket.

I have a 6 gallon batch going now that has been fermenting strongly for almost 2 weeks now.


----------



## Samh200

Micah said:


> Can't answer the first question but both times I have made this I added the yeast directly to the mixture after it had cooled a bit and it took off like a rocket.
> 
> I have a 6 gallon batch going now that has been fermenting strongly for almost 2 weeks now.



Thanks Micah.. The reason i ask about the (pectolase) is because the recipe called for it.... Did you use this?


----------



## Micah

Samh200 said:


> Thanks Micah.. The reason i ask about the (pectolase) is because the recipe called for it.... Did you use this?



I'm honestly not sure what pectolase is. I did add pectic enzyme to the batch which isn't called for in the recipe but might be the same thing.

Googling for pectolase gives the following answer:



> Pectolase is a naturally occurring enzyme that degrades pectin. It is produced commercially for the food industry from fungi and used to destroy residual fruit starch, known as pectin, in wine and cider. In plant cell culture, it is used in combination with the enzyme cellulase to generate protoplasts by degrading the plant cell walls. (From Wikipedia)
> 
> You can use Pectic Enzyme as a substitute for Pectolase in your wine recipe. Pectolase is basically a liquid Pectic Enzyme, which is available at many winemaking supply stores. I have purchased it in the past at E. C. Krause and Company. www.eckrause.com
> 
> Read more: I have a wine recipe that calls for pectolase. Is that the same as pectin enzyme? If not, where can I get it in the states. I noticed in google that it is a product in Europe.



So it may in fact be the same thing with two different names.


----------



## Samh200

Micah said:


> I'm honestly not sure what pectolase is. I did add pectic enzyme to the batch which isn't called for in the recipe but might be the same thing.
> 
> Googling for pectolase gives the following answer:
> 
> 
> 
> So it may in fact be the same thing with two different names.



Thank you much Micah... Your reply was very hepful


----------



## LoneTreeFarms

subscribed! i'm making 5 gallons of this tonight. has anyone tried food coloring at the end instead of the brown/grey look? just curoius


----------



## hvac36

Ok you got me, 3 gallons coming up... Any tricks that you have all learned that I should know? Water is boiling......
Using 3lbs, 3 Welch's White Grape juice..


----------



## Runningwolf

LoneTreeFarms said:


> subscribed! i'm making 5 gallons of this tonight. has anyone tried food coloring at the end instead of the brown/grey look? just curoius


 
In the end after using Super kleere the wine was pretty clear. I added some concord to try and get at least a straw color look. 



hvac36 said:


> Ok you got me, 3 gallons coming up... Any tricks that you have all learned that I should know? Water is boiling......
> Using 3lbs, 3 Welch's White Grape juice..


 
Yes if the skittles quit melting add some more water to the put. It can get so saturated that it won't melt any more.


----------



## hvac36

Ok skittles melted and pan placed in freezer to help solidify the wax. Then off to fermentor and add the rest of stuff. House smells like Skittles.....


----------



## hvac36

Skittle wine is at SG 1.095 temp 73 Degrees everything added and yeast pitched now we sit and wait...


----------



## Runningwolf

wow 1.095, I see where your going with this easy summer drinker. When she asks for the 3rd or 4th glass I hope you're prepared!


----------



## hvac36

Hoping I can get it down to .990 but will be happy with .995  This hobby is taking over my downstairs fast... lol


----------



## LoneTreeFarms

hvac36 said:


> Hoping I can get it down to .990 but will be happy with .995  This hobby is taking over my downstairs fast... lol


 
crap i made 5 gallons of this stuff last night and my SG was 1.15, i threw in the yeast i think it was cote des blancs, don't have the notes with me now, but i'm hoping the yeast will not be over powered.

the wax layer sucked, but this smelled incredible last night.


----------



## hvac36

LoneTreeFarms said:


> crap i made 5 gallons of this stuff last night and my SG was 1.15, i threw in the yeast i think it was cote des blancs, don't have the notes with me now, but i'm hoping the yeast will not be over powered.
> 
> the wax layer sucked, but this smelled incredible last night.



Place mine in freezer for a few hours removed most of wax but as you see from my photo its still there. I did not add any sugar until I let it sit for awhile was at 1.070 gave it a little boost. My house still smells of skittles....


----------



## LoneTreeFarms

really nervous about the hgh SG on the initial reading. that plus the reading i did today that the cotes des blancs yeast tops out at 14%. i suppose i worry too much, just don't want to stick the fermentation, aside from introduction my oxygen anything i can do to help the little engine that could?


----------



## hvac36

LoneTreeFarms said:


> really nervous about the hgh SG on the initial reading. that plus the reading i did today that the cotes des blancs yeast tops out at 14%. i suppose i worry too much, just don't want to stick the fermentation, aside from introduction my oxygen anything i can do to help the little engine that could?


 only thing is time and maybe stir once in awhile. just stired mine today looks nasty on top lol...


----------



## LoneTreeFarms

bubbling away nicely, i cracked it open over the weekend and peeled all of the wax layer off with a slotted spoon. going good, we'll see how low she goes.


----------



## hvac36

Just checked on mine SG 1.095 now 1.020 not bad for 5 days... Also removed wax from top... By weekend I will be moving it to carboy...


----------



## hvac36

ok moved Skittles to carboy today down to 1.005  a few images...


----------



## LoneTreeFarms

hvac36 said:


> ok moved Skittles to carboy today down to 1.005  a few images...


 haven't had an update in a month, how's things going? i occasionally get a bubble out of the airlock, but not too often.


----------



## greyday

LoneTreeFarms said:


> really nervous about the hgh SG on the initial reading. that plus the reading i did today that the cotes des blancs yeast tops out at 14%. i suppose i worry too much, just don't want to stick the fermentation, aside from introduction my oxygen anything i can do to help the little engine that could?



This right here is a problem(ish). My suggestion on this wine is to not add sugar or yeast for a day, let the skittles completely absorb before you test the sg (so add everything but sugar and yeast). My batch--6+ gallons--sat in primary fermentation for a LOOOOONG time because my initial recorded SG was wayyy lower than it ended up being; it was completely done fermenting (with an alcohol percentage around 18%) when I thought it was around 6%. As a result it overoxidized and was tasting plasticy, so I ended up dumping a lot of it (kept a gallon because, hey, maybe age will help). Next batch I'll do 1-3 gallons and be more careful with my readings/timing of them...

I also plan to do a skittle/zin port next year!


----------



## hvac36

Update: Wine is bottle


----------



## LoneTreeFarms

hvac36 said:


> Update: Wine is bottle


 
that is gorgeous! did you add food coloring to get that nice red color? was it sweet enough or did you back sweeten?? i'm thinking i need to wash some bottles this week to get ready, i think we started the batches about the same time.


----------



## hvac36

LoneTreeFarms said:


> that is gorgeous! did you add food coloring to get that nice red color? was it sweet enough or did you back sweeten?? i'm thinking i need to wash some bottles this week to get ready, i think we started the batches about the same time.


No food coloring just welches grape juice and 3 small bags of skittles to back sweeten. Final sg was. 992 with back sweeting made it up to 1.005. Filtered and bottled. Taste great... next is red licorice.


----------



## lotsafish

Hi All, I have just joined and only just bought a few demijohns, I hope to get into making some wines very soon. In the past I have made skittle Vodka and I actually used a new, sanitized pair of Nylons to filter the wax scum from the liquid.


----------



## Winegirl

hvac36 said:


> No food coloring just welches grape juice and 3 small bags of skittles to back sweeten. Final sg was. 992 with back sweeting made it up to 1.005. Filtered and bottled. Taste great... next is red licorice.


 
Jim, how did you make out with all the wax? I'm currently at the clearing stage and my LBS only had chitosan, no kieselol, so after stabalizing, degassing and adding the chitosan, the wax is floating to the top and there's quite a thick layer of it. Did yours do this? Also, when you backsweeten with more skittles, I'm assuming you get more wax again? How much wax can you still see before filtering?
Thanks,
Kim


----------



## hvac36

Winegirl said:


> Jim, how did you make out with all the wax? I'm currently at the clearing stage and my LBS only had chitosan, no kieselol, so after stabalizing, degassing and adding the chitosan, the wax is floating to the top and there's quite a thick layer of it. Did yours do this? Also, when you backsweeten with more skittles, I'm assuming you get more wax again? How much wax can you still see before filtering?
> Thanks,
> Kim



Kim I did not clear mine until after filtering. Before I stabilized I filtered with a 5 micron filter then back sweetened then after they dissolved I filter again but before filtering this time I lowered temp to about 65. Then raised temp and cleared to what my images show.


----------



## Maltese

Can someone let me know where I can get pectolase?


----------



## g8keeper

Maltese said:


> Can someone let me know where I can get pectolase?


 
pectolase is the same thing as pectic enzyme....i think that must be what it's called overseas.....you can get it at your lhbs....


----------



## jdmangas

*Jolly Rancher Wine ?*

I am not even sure if Zima is still made. When they only had the "plain" flavor I would drop in a Jolly Rancher for Flavor. Hearing about Skittle wine made me wonder if you could make Jolly Rancher wine. I was thinking the watermelon, apple or cherry could be really good. 

If there is no recipe out there, I was thinking trying to melt the ranchers in boiling water, let it cool and follow the Skittle recipe ???


----------



## LoneTreeFarms

just transferred mine to a carboy, mine was nowhere near as clear as the pic on the last page. it's more of a cloudy pink color, but the sample taken was delicious, definitely a dessert wine as my adding too much sugar at the start left residuals behind. what type of filtration unit have people used on this to clear it better?


----------



## Micah

I didn't use any filtering but you'll definitely want to hit with super clear or something similar.

My first batch sat there looking like grapefruit juice for weeks until I added super clear. After about 48 hours most of the solids had dropped out and it started to actually look like wine.


----------



## hvac36

I used a whole house filter on mine but after it had finished fermenting and backed sweetened with more skittles. Helped remove all the wax. Then hit it with super kleer... That is all...


----------



## CantDecideIT

Hey everyone. I'm getting ready to start a 3 gallon batch tonight. Managed to pick up 3 pounds of Skittles at K-Mart for just under 9 bucks. 3 - 16.8 ounce packages for $2.99 each. After hearing everyone rave about this I figure I have to try it.


----------



## DomR

Hey, I have questions and I hope some are still following this thread. I just started a 6 gallon batch. First question is my primary has only about 2 inches left from the top so how much foam does this recipe create? I am worried it will foam over. So the question is will I have to apologize to my wife? Second question is I used 4 ¾ lbs. of Skittles and 9 lbs of sugar and my initial s.g. is 1.110 which seems high compared to everyone else’s. After reading about the gooey mess when it melts. I froze the skittles and put them through the food processor to make a skittles powder. It dissolved really easy or so I think, could this affect the s.g.?


----------



## Runningwolf

DomR said:


> Hey, I have questions and I hope some are still following this thread. I just started a 6 gallon batch. First question is my primary has only about 2 inches left from the top so how much foam does this recipe create? I am worried it will foam over. So the question is will I have to apologize to my wife? Second question is I used 4 ¾ lbs. of Skittles and 9 lbs of sugar and my initial s.g. is 1.110 which seems high compared to everyone else’s. After reading about the gooey mess when it melts. I froze the skittles and put them through the food processor to make a skittles powder. It dissolved really easy or so I think, could this affect the s.g.?


 

I think you're going to be ok with the 2" of space. If you have a small tub or drum you could set the pail in that or even slip a garbage bag under it and lift the bag up a bit so if it did go over a bit you'll catch it instead of heck from the wife.
Interesting concept of freezing and grinding up the Skittles. Let us know how it works out. Was the wife home when you ran them through this. I can imagine the noise it made.LOL 

I think this wine can handle the little bit extra of alcohol you might end up with. if it's too high you could add a bit of tonic water to your glass. The Skittle flavor definitely comes through.


----------



## DomR

My calculations say I should be around 1.090, but the hydrometer is at 1.110? I wonder if it's all the wax? I really like the idea of a garbage bag since I am having a strawberry wine foaming over as I type.

Wife is at work. But my son came around the corner as I fired up the processor and boy did he jump. Did make my daughters curious and they were upstairs. Can't find the cat.


----------



## saramc

I didn't get overflowing foam with my ferment, just orange foam layer that I scooped off/away. I would stir it back in, and if it settled right back I skimmed it away. I would be interested to know what yeast was used by the individuals who had foam-overflow going on with their ferment. I used EC-1118.

I also allowed my "melted" Skittles water to rest overnight in the refrigerator in a covered container. A lot of the waxy layer settled to the top and I just lifted it up and away.

Unfortunately my Skittles Wine developed an overwhelming case of oxidization, so I poured it out. I later discovered that our (really belongs to my oldest son, who "gave" us the dog when he enlisted in ARMY) German Shepherd got into the winery area and as my son (who had literally just gotten out of ARMY and was home for the first time since getting back from Iraq) was chasing him, the dog thought it was a game and his tail was wagging madly. The Skittles wine took a direct tail hit and the airlock popped loose. My son got his dog out but got sidetracked by a basement full of buddies, lovely ladies, and beer & food everywhere & never came back to the winery to secure the airlock. It wasn't until he saw me pouring it all out a week later--mumbling about a loose airlock that my son told me what and when it had happened. He came back home that evening with enough Skittles for a 5-gallon batch. [Now there are only enough left for a 3 gallon batch...DH and 15 year old son discovered them] 

I may just try freezing and processing this time around!


----------



## CantDecideIT

DomR said:


> Hey, I have questions and I hope some are still following this thread. I just started a 6 gallon batch. First question is my primary has only about 2 inches left from the top so how much foam does this recipe create? I am worried it will foam over. So the question is will I have to apologize to my wife? Second question is I used 4 ¾ lbs. of Skittles and 9 lbs of sugar and my initial s.g. is 1.110 which seems high compared to everyone else’s. After reading about the gooey mess when it melts. I froze the skittles and put them through the food processor to make a skittles powder. It dissolved really easy or so I think, could this affect the s.g.?



I'm thinking that the recipe on this site is off in regards to the amount of sugar needed. I started a 3 gallon batch and only used 4 pounds of sugar instead of the 6 3/4 pounds that was called for and I still ended up with an SG about the same as yours.

As for the gooey mess I chose to just boil the Skittles directly which worked out fine. They clump together at first but melt away quick enough.


----------



## CantDecideIT

saramc said:


> I didn't get overflowing foam with my ferment, just orange foam layer that I scooped off/away. I would stir it back in, and if it settled right back I skimmed it away. I would be interested to know what yeast was used by the individuals who had foam-overflow going on with their ferment. I used EC-1118.
> 
> I also allowed my "melted" Skittles water to rest overnight in the refrigerator in a covered container. A lot of the waxy layer settled to the top and I just lifted it up and away.
> 
> Unfortunately my Skittles Wine developed an overwhelming case of oxidization, so I poured it out. I later discovered that our (really belongs to my oldest son, who "gave" us the dog when he enlisted in ARMY) German Shepherd got into the winery area and as my son (who had literally just gotten out of ARMY and was home for the first time since getting back from Iraq) was chasing him, the dog thought it was a game and his tail was wagging madly. The Skittles wine took a direct tail hit and the airlock popped loose. My son got his dog out but got sidetracked by a basement full of buddies, lovely ladies, and beer & food everywhere & never came back to the winery to secure the airlock. It wasn't until he saw me pouring it all out a week later--mumbling about a loose airlock that my son told me what and when it had happened. He came back home that evening with enough Skittles for a 5-gallon batch. [Now there are only enough left for a 3 gallon batch...DH and 15 year old son discovered them]
> 
> I may just try freezing and processing this time around!




I'm curious about this and hopefully someone with much more experience than me can answer. Would losing the airlock for a few days really cause that much oxidation? I am currently stirring everyday and let the bucket top just rest on the bucket without snapping it down. I though this was necessary to introduce some oxygen to aid in fermentation. 

Did this happen to you after fermentation has slowed or stopped?


----------



## saramc

CantDecideIT said:


> I'm curious about this and hopefully someone with much more experience than me can answer. Would losing the airlock for a few days really cause that much oxidation? I am currently stirring everyday and let the bucket top just rest on the bucket without snapping it down. I though this was necessary to introduce some oxygen to aid in fermentation.
> 
> Did this happen to you after fermentation has slowed or stopped?


 
Fermentation has ceased quite a while back and I literally had racked for what I thought was the last time. I had a very defined brown ring visible when I held a portion of the wine in a wine glass against a white background and tilted---brown, brown, brown. I was sad, sad, sad.

When you are in the early stages of fermentation, before you have transferred to carboy/airlock, the process of fermentation is usually enough to protect your must from oxidizing. My wine was so far past that stage that it had no longer had that fermentation-created protective layer. I was so excited, the wine smelled just like Skittles and early tastes had me picking out the flavors. CRAZY!


----------



## LoneTreeFarms

sounds like it's time to start another batch saramc. what did eeryone do for backsweetening? i was thinking about melting a big bag of skittles then freezing it to get the scummy wax layer off and adding it to the 5 gallon batch.


----------



## saramc

LoneTreeFarms said:


> sounds like it's time to start another batch saramc. what did eeryone do for backsweetening? i was thinking about melting a big bag of skittles then freezing it to get the scummy wax layer off and adding it to the 5 gallon batch.


 
_For backsweetening I was going to make some Skittles Vodka and then sweeten it up! So sad, we drank all the Skittles Vodka (guess I have to make more of that too!) _


----------



## CantDecideIT

Some Advice Needed:
Like a number of others on this thread, my fermentation stalled out at around 1.050. With that said, the starting gravity was WAY up there over 1.100. Seems that where it sits now there is a decent amount of alcohol. Can I sorbate and be done with it or should I make another yeast starter and re-pitch?


----------



## DomR

I think that it depends on how sweet you like your wine. If my calculations are correct you should have a wine with about 7% alcohol, but on the sweet scale you are way above a dessert wine. Yesterday I checked the specific gravity of my wine and it is sluggish and possibly stuck at 1.042, so I added yeast energizer and stirred the heck out of it in an attemp to get it going. You might want to try the same. If that dosen't work I'll pitch a yeast good for restarting like champane or premier curvee.


----------



## LoneTreeFarms

mine stuck around 1040 as well but my initial was higher, i figure i'm around 10% alcohol. tasted it last night and mine is definitely sweet. the smell has changed on it, it smells really strong, but the taste is great with a smooth sweet finish.


----------



## CantDecideIT

Here's an update. I added more yeast nutrient and yeast energizer. I also gave it a real good stir. That night I also made a new yeast starter. The next evening I added the yeast to my bucket. The following day I racked it to my carboy and warmed it up a bit with a heating pad. The following morning I could see a lot of bubbles coming up the sides. I plan to test the gravity today but it looks like its going full blast again.


----------



## keena

Just started 5 gal today! Very excited! I froze my skittle goo after boiling and adding sugar so I could remove most of the wax before hand. Also, I did the same exact recipe with starburst candy. I saw a bag of them at the store that was all red flavors. So it came out a nice pink color in the bucket, also the wax later came off alot easier on the star burst wine. I hope it works out cuz the star burst smells Sooo good and was a pain taking all them candies out of the rappers one by one.


----------



## LoneTreeFarms

just racked this stuff again. i think i pissed my teeth off sampling this. It's definitely going to be a desert wine. next batch i'll be adding less sugar than the original recipe. still has a great smell and taste.

Keena what's the starburst recipe??


----------



## keena

LoneTreeFarms said:


> Keena what's the starburst recipe??



I used exact same recipe as skittles but starburst candys instead of skittles. I'll be transferring to carboy tonight I hope, haven't been able to for the laSt 10 days 

I'll post pics of both once I get them in carboy


----------



## keena

Here's a few pics, the pics are a lil darker than real life, sorry, bad camera on phone. That wine on the right looks black, haha












The starburst had alot of lil floaters in it everywhere that I strained out during racking, here's a pic of that left over in the bucket.


----------



## LoneTreeFarms

those pictures look great!! makes me thirsty!


----------



## goosen1

My Skittle wine looks like mud water... What's with that!?!?!


----------



## keena

That does look must, but maybe out will look alot better after clearing. I put some beano in mine to attack the starch and then put in sparkolloid to clear, it seems to be working a little bit. When my girl saw that I put beano in it she asked if it was to Degas it, we both laughed for a good 5 minutes. Haha


----------



## goosen1

HAHAHAHAHA!!!! I was wondering if there was more yellow and orange Skittles in the bags. I racked it, degassed and added Super Kleer this afternoon.


----------



## keena

Here's pics, they both are from the same batch, the pink one in first pix is with out any clearing agents. The second one is after beano and sparkolloid. Both pics are from today


----------



## goosen1

I think my Skittle Wine will look like Apfelwein! I tasted it today and I'm hooked!


----------



## goosen1

I added the Super Kleer 8hrs ago and its starting to clear up.


----------



## keena

Anything b4 the super clear?, most can't clear skittle wine because off the starch in it. That's why they use beano or amalyse enzyme if you can find it, before super clear


----------



## goosen1

No, I didn't use anything for the starch. How much beano would you use for 5 gallons?


----------



## keena

I'm not sure, I ordered some amalyse enzyme for the other one to see if one works better than the other. I used one crushed beano for the half gallon and I think it was to much, but I would guess maybe 3 crushed pills for 5 gal...


----------



## goosen1

This is what it looks like today. It seems to be clearing up. I will give it a week or so and then I will rack. Then let it sit for another month or so.


----------



## keena

Looking better!


----------



## goosen1

Yup!! This is going to clear like orange kool-ade for sure!!


----------



## tjbryner

Wow I can tell I've been gone for sometime, 26 pages!


----------



## goosen1

Welcome back!!!


----------



## CantDecideIT

So after a stalled fermentation, I re-pitched. This thing took FOREVER to finish. Probably went several weeks. Here is a photo just 1 day after adding Super-Kleer. I was shocked how quickly and well it worked.


----------



## goosen1

When I added Super-Kleer it cleared it up quick also. I racked my Skittle wine yesterday and this is what I have.


----------



## goosen1

I think I will stabilize next weekend and make a concoction with a small bag of Skittles to sweeten it up a tad.


----------



## keena

Does anyone use amalyse enzyme before the super clear?


----------



## keena

I've been forced to be away from my skittle wine for nearly a month now and it has been in secondary the whole time. Anything bad come from leaving it on all that secondary sediment for to long?


----------



## goosen1

I wouldn't think so. If you are fermenting it til it stops, it should be all good!! If you planned on crashing it around 1.010, you missed it bigtime!


----------



## goosen1

Here is my Skittle Wine....


----------



## peewee2012

*Sg*

I am trying the skittle wine and my starting sg is 1.70 is there anything i can do to bring it down or will it come down after fermentation?


----------



## hvac36

peewee2012 said:


> I am trying the skittle wine and my starting sg is 1.70 is there anything i can do to bring it down or will it come down after fermentation?


 Do you mean 1.070 or 1.7? That will be jet fuel, how much water did you use? How many Lbs of Skittles?


----------



## peewee2012

It is at 1.170 sorry misunderstanding...made a 5 gallon batch (followed the recipe for the one gallon and muliplied all) so the water was 2 pints per gallon and then added what was needed to bring it up to five gallons..also added 57 1/2 ozs of white grape juice concentrate.


----------



## hvac36

Well thats high, must have come from the grape juice. How many pounds of skittles did you add?
I'm in the middle of a3 gallon batch right now started with 6 14oz bags no grape juice sg was at 1.075 bumped to 1.090. You may have to turn it into a 6 gallon batch to drop sugar level.


----------



## peewee2012

5lbs skittles...do you think it will keep the skittle flavor or will I have to add a flavor pack


----------



## hvac36

What I did with my first batch was to add after it was stabilized is added 14oz of skittles to it. Yes you deal with the wax again...


----------



## peewee2012

thats ok i will try that...we have a heating pad on it now trying to get the fermentation going. Thank you for your help


----------



## PortersCoveJosh

I am stuck at 1.070 for the last week and a half and I have tried nutrient , energizer, stirring the heck out of it and the adjusting the temp. I was actively fermenting at 76* w/ a starting sg of 1.126 which I thought was on the high side. But I followed the directions on this forum to make it and wasn't sure why it was so high. Anyone have any advice on this problem I am having? Thank you?


----------



## Runningwolf

I'm thinking a good yeast starter to give it another kick start. I would use 1118


----------



## PortersCoveJosh

Dan,
I whipped up a good starter with 1118 and it is fermenting but very slow as of now. Hopefully it picks up and finishes! Thank you!


----------



## Runningwolf

Glad to hear that Josh. I would think you'd be able to get it down to at least 1.01


----------



## goosen1

I started my Skittle wine at 1.092 and finished at .995 using 1118.

Josh, Did you check the date on your yeast? Is it out of date?


----------



## CantDecideIT

Josh, I had the same exact issue. Re-pitched and it started again. It took FOREVER to finish though.


----------



## PortersCoveJosh

Two days later it has dropped to 1.060 so its moving....slowly! Did sitting stuck for a week ruin anything?


----------



## CantDecideIT

Mine turned out ok but I'll tell you, I didn't even add all the sugar that was called for and I still ended up making rocket fuel. Anyone thinking about making this stuff, I would add half the sugar and take a reading before adding the other half.


----------



## keena

Update: the starburst wine I made is way better than the skittle wine, I used bags of Valentines day starburst so they were all red and pink flavors, its Sooo good.


----------



## LoneTreeFarms

keena said:


> Update: the starburst wine I made is way better than the skittle wine, I used bags of Valentines day starburst so they were all red and pink flavors, its Sooo good.


 
what was your recipe again for the starburst wine? i was going to try a small batch of this.


----------



## keena

I'm not near my journal right now but I'll double check tonight. I think it was the same as the skittle recipe but with starburst


----------



## keena

Yup same recipe as skittle!


----------



## Milkman06

I made a gallon batch of this on Tuesday night. I have it in a 2 gallon plastic bucket as my primary. As in the recipe I put the lid on the bucket and put the drilled rubber stopper in the lid and attached the airlock. Then I read all the pages of this post and read one that someone said that it shouldnt be under an airlock bc the yeast needs oxygen to work. Is this true? Ive read tons of different recipes and most of them said to cover with cloth and stir daily for one week. Should I be doing this for the skittle wine also?


----------



## keena

Its all your preference, some cover some don't. I cover all my wines. You will have similar results with both so don't worry yourself buddy.


----------



## hvac36

CantDecideIT said:


> Mine turned out ok but I'll tell you, I didn't even add all the sugar that was called for and I still ended up making rocket fuel. Anyone thinking about making this stuff, I would add half the sugar and take a reading before adding the other half.


 
Always do a reading before adding any sugars. Have a Jolly rancher going and added -0- sugar as the reading was 1.090..


----------



## VitruvianMan

I noticed people talking about skittles for this wine, I thought about trying a tropical skittles wine and then trying the valentines day starburst one as that sounds good too, I glanced through the posts but wasnt sure if tropical skittles have been done yet and what the outcome was and also a recipe for the starburst one would be greatly appreciated! I also noticed that someone said start with half the sugar take a reading then add accordingly, is this a must? did anyone else have issues as well? Thanks guys for all your help and information!


----------



## hvac36

VitruvianMan said:


> I noticed people talking about skittles for this wine, I thought about trying a tropical skittles wine and then trying the valentines day starburst one as that sounds good too, I glanced through the posts but wasnt sure if tropical skittles have been done yet and what the outcome was and also a recipe for the starburst one would be greatly appreciated! I also noticed that someone said start with half the sugar take a reading then add accordingly, is this a must? did anyone else have issues as well? Thanks guys for all your help and information!


 Have done both, they turned out great. Starburst use the same recipe as skittles I have the Valentines starburst going now as well. I have Wildberry Jolly Ranchers going also.. Smell amazing..


----------



## VitruvianMan

Ok cool, thanks Jim


----------



## hvac36

Your welcome...


----------



## Milkman06

Have a quick question. My wine has been fermenting for about 8 days. I just racked from my plastic primary to a glass gallon carboy. When it was finished the top of the liquid in the carboy comes to the bottom of the handle. I will try to attach a pic. Will this be ok or can I or do I need to top off with something. I was going to try to get a little out of the primary, but didn't want to get any settlement or the white mess at the top.


----------



## hvac36

If your still fermenting you should be good. Once complete and you add clearing agent and back sweeten that will fill the void.


----------



## keena

I made Valentines starburst wine last year and just bottled it like a month ago, its in my to 3 wines made! Very good


----------



## VitruvianMan

I go back and forth on if I want to make this, I keep saying I do then I see people talking about white slime and sludge and other things so IM not sure if I want to mess with this as I am still new in the world of wines lol. I have made a couple batches of other wine but this is a little different and I would be starting with a 1 gallon batch so any tips from anyone other than the ones stated on this thread would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## VitruvianMan

Milkman06 said:


> Have a quick question. My wine has been fermenting for about 8 days. I just racked from my plastic primary to a glass gallon carboy. When it was finished the top of the liquid in the carboy comes to the bottom of the handle. I will try to attach a pic. Will this be ok or can I or do I need to top off with something. I was going to try to get a little out of the primary, but didn't want to get any settlement or the white mess at the top.



Did you follow the one gallon recipe on this thread?


----------



## VitruvianMan

tjbryner said:


> Ok I have 2 gallons going o9f skittle wine going, I raked it off last night and I'm now getting ready to do at least 5 gallons more.
> 
> The color is a muddy brown but does it ever smell and taste good.
> 
> I used danda's recipe but doubled it for the 2 gallons. I added the recipe and converted it to ounces and pounds.
> http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showpost.php?p=82751&postcount=15
> 
> *All Ingredients are per gallon*
> 3/4 pounds of skittles
> 2 1/4 pounds of sugar
> 8.4 oz grape concentrate
> 1 tsp pectolase
> Tannin
> Nutrient
> 1 tsp acid blend or citric acid
> Yeast
> 
> Pour the Skittles in a jug or bowl, pour over 2 pints of boiling water. Make sure that it boiling as you need to kill off all the preservatives.
> Keep stirring, it will go into a gooey stodge but it will dissolve
> add the sugar.
> When cool to room temperature add the rest of ingredients
> Put into a clean demi john.
> Top up to shoulders of demi john with cold water. Fit an airlock and leave to ferment. This may take a few days or a couple of weeks depending on the temperature.
> During this time you will get a orangey colour scum, this is ok.
> When the bubbles stop coming through the airlock, or slow down to about one every 2 minutes.
> Siphon off into a clean demi john. You may need to strain the wine to get rid of some bits left over.
> Add 1 campden tablet and potassium sorbate.
> Leave to clear.
> When clear, siphon into a clean demi john or bottle.
> Leave it a couple of weeks then add a campden before bottling.



OK so it says 8.4 oz of grape concentrate? Would you use regular grape or white grape? Did you use the frozen grape concentrate and mix to make 48 oz or whatever it calls for on back of roll?


----------



## keena

I used 1 can of white grape and didn't mix it with any water.

Also, a few days before I boiled my candy to melt it, then froze it, this helps you to remove ALOT of the wax. It freezes up on top of it. I was able to catch mine after the wax froze but before the Candy froze so I pulled almost all the wax off in one sheet.


----------



## Milkman06

Yes I followed the recipe. How will I know when its done fermenting? The day I racked while it was still in the primary, a bubble was coming thru airlock about every 55 sec. Now I haven't seen one. I've watched over a min. I think I'm going to give it another week and a half just to be sure.


----------



## keena

Time is your best friend, mine sat for about 6 months now and I had a bottle last night, pretty tasty. When you clear be sure to treat with amylase enzyme first, that will pull the starches out of the wine that is left from the skittles. Otherwise clearing is difficult.


----------



## Milkman06

Tomorrow is day 21. I am planning racking into a clean carboy and adding a campden tab and k sorbate. I tried the wine yesterday and it had a good taste but not sweet enough for me and definitely forth fiancée. I ordered a auto siphon and a hydrometer that will be in tomorrow also. What should the SG be when it is done fermenting? Then what is a good SG to back sweeten to? This is my first time making wine. I will also be adding sparkolloid after 24 hours of stabilizing. So should I back sweeten exactly?


----------



## keena

Sg should be at 1. I back sweetened to 1.015. But it's really your call. For sweet wines the average I seem to see is about 1.004-1.012. My fiance likes it really sweet tho. I have a different wine that's at 1.020 that she likes, too sweet for me tho.


----------



## fivebk

I would not back-sweeten it untill after you have added the sparkolloid and given it time to clear your wine. Then sweeten slowly tasting as you go untill it's where you think it should be. Don't try and shoot for a certain SG because everyones taste is different. When you get it right where you want it, take an SG reading and record it in your notes. I sweeten a small amount, take a reading and adjust the rest of the batch to match that reading.

BOB


----------



## LoneTreeFarms

For those that have made the starburst wine did you also freeze after the boil to eliminate a wax layer? I've done the skittles and it worked well but I'm getting ready to try a v-day starburst gallon batch


----------



## hvac36

LoneTreeFarms said:


> For those that have made the starburst wine did you also freeze after the boil to eliminate a wax layer? I've done the skittles and it worked well but I'm getting ready to try a v-day starburst gallon batch


 
Yes freezer or frig.
Here is Starburst All Red's fresh from the Primary..


----------



## goosen1

I made the Starburst wine but what I did to get most of the wax out is by after melting the candy down, I let it sit for a week. But a couple times a day, I used a spoon to take the wax layer off of the top.


----------



## LoneTreeFarms

started the starburst wine yesterday, i thought i had taken care of all of the wax by freezing it, but i went downstairs this morning to find the top 1/4 of my primary full of a waxy looking substance. I'll take a picture when i get home.


----------



## saramc

What yeasts have you all used to make this? Thinking K1V-1116.


----------



## goosen1

I used EC-1118


----------



## LoneTreeFarms

It's weird it's not a wax layer. It's more like a fruit cap of some sort but I'm not seeing any activity 24 hours in. Has anyone else had trouble getting the starburst batch going?


----------



## Julie

I would take the airlock off and try and stir it up a little.


----------



## LoneTreeFarms

I worried too early about this one, the yeast took off in 24 hours and had enough steam to fill the air lock, i've since replaced it with some mesh and a rubber band i'll let that go for a few days till the ferment subsides.


----------



## photoactivist

So, like one of the early repliers, I've found the initial recipe to be way too high in brix level. By almost two hundred percent.
Rather than adding sugar by recipe, I added by 1/4 c each addition and took hydrometer readings till I got to the desired SG.
I also treated it as a white wine with which I subjected to a cold fermentation bath; wherein I left the carboy (once fermentation already began) in a larger vessel containing water and exchanged ice packs in the water twice daily.

I'll post more of my specific notes when I can get to them; but here's a picture of my cleared wine. I was absolutely fascinated by this topic originally, and read all twenty pages of it in the middle of the night when I first came across it. I'm very surprised to see mine turned out straw yellow instead of most people's red, especially since prior to fining, it was the same grapefruit pink as everyone else's.

Cheers,
James


----------



## goosen1

James, My Skittle wine turned out the same color as yours. It all depends on the amount of color candies you have. We must of had more yellow and orange candies than the others.


----------



## JoyofWine

James~Please post your one gallon recipe & notes when you get the chance. I'd like to try making a gallon first since it seems a lot of issues can come up...  And yours seems to have cleared pretty well!


----------



## keena

Mine was dark red, must just be the skittles you get in your bag. I did original recipe and it's been done for a while now. It taste bad at first but after it sat for a while, I was happy I did the 5 gal. Either way you will go through some trouble with it so I recommend doin the 5 gal. You'll be happy you did. Just be sure to freeze the melted skittles before fermentation to remove alot of wax, it helps alot!


----------



## photoactivist

JoyofWine said:


> James~Please post your one gallon recipe & notes when you get the chance. I'd like to try making a gallon first since it seems a lot of issues can come up...  And yours seems to have cleared pretty well!



I'm scheduled to bottle on 4/20/2013, can you wait till then so I can give full notes from beginning to end? Just two more weeks...


----------



## JoyofWine

Sure, appreciate it.


----------



## RemysMaster

My starburst favereds bottled.


----------



## photoactivist

You know, I wonder if the color is from the grape juice concentrate people are using?
It just occurred to me that no one has really stated clearly which they used in conjunction with their photos. I used white grape juice, and will be posting my recipe and method later today after I've bottled my straw yellow wine.
Lets all start posting the exact brand and type of concentrate with pictures of the finished wine.
Even given the chance difference in amounts of certain colors of skittles in each of our wines, I cannot believe we are having as great a difference in color as we have been. For the most part, most of our musts appear to be similarly colored; and I haven't seen one photo of the melted skittle "stew" that looks much different from another.


----------



## RemysMaster

I'm doing a small batch of both red and white. The first one was a red. I have the white going now. Whichever tastes better I will make a 6gal batch..


----------



## photoactivist

Vintage Raelity method for Skittles Wine (1 gallon):

{Vintner's Note: Remember, no recipe can ever outproduce good sense. Use this as a guideline, but remember your training. If something sounds implausible, there may be a reason for that. Follow blindly at your own risk. [that's just good life advice...]}

I approached this wine as one would a white. The intention is to preserve as much fruity flavors as possible, which means a slow and cold fermentation. I was seeking an alcohol content between 11.5-12% vol. Furthermore, prior to beginning, I expected to ferment this to dry, and simply make a dry wine, in opposition to most people's approach on this thread. However, in the midst of making the wine, the sweetness prior to completing the fermentation was delectable. I ended up still fermenting to dry, and backsweetened part of my batch so to make the end result of both ways.

*Ingredients:*

3/4 lb Skittles
8.4 oz Welch's 100% white grape juice concentrate (not diluted)
1 gallon drinking water
1 tsp pectic enzyme (powder)
1/4 tsp wine tannin
1 tsp yeast nutrient
1 tsp acid blend
1 packet yeast, EC-1118 (though, I suggest a slower yeast strain, such as Cote Des Blancs or Montrachet)
2 2/3 cups granulated sugar (add incrementally until your own readings hit your desired brix levels)
 1/4 tsp amylase enzyme
 1/4 tsp potassium sorbate
 1 package Super-Kleer
2 Campden Tablets






Boil 32oz of the drinking water in a large enough pot to incorporate all skittles and grape juice concentrate, and still be able to stir without concern of spilling. Once water comes to a boil, remove from heat, add skittles and stir constantly till fully dissolved. Let cool slightly, then add grape juice concentrate without diluting with water as its directions dictate.





Let mixture cool to room temperature, then store in refrigerator overnight (at least six hours) to harden top wax layer.

Skim wax layer off top of liquid. Pour mixture into primary fermentor. Add pectic enzyme, wine tannin, yeast nutrient, and acid blend. Mix well.

Take hydrometer reading. Based on your desired alcohol content, determine whether or not you will need to utilize chaptalization (adding sugar to must). You almost undoubtedly will need to add sugar. Add sugar incrementally, by small portions, stirring until dissolved, then take hydrometer readings after additions until you've reached your desired brix level.
My recipe ended up using 2.66 cups of granulated sugar resulting in a specific gravity of 1.090 (11.7% Alc/Vol), whereas the original recipe called for 4.33 cups of sugar. That's nearly doubling the amount, which quite accounts for the several stuck fermentations written of in this thread.





At this point, it is prudent to note that I have mixed the preparation of red and white wines together. Rather than immediately going into a carboy for fermentation, as one usually does with a white, I left it covered in the primary fermentor for the first four days. This was a personal decision, and needn't necessarily be followed. I did, however, have access to remove some of the thickening buildup on the top of the must once fermentation began by doing this.





Next, I added the yeast directly to the must. Though I suggest priming the yeast in 2oz of warm water for fifteen minutes prior to pitching. You may simply add to the top of the must, no need to stir.









After full fermentation begins, rack to a sanitized carboy, leaving enough room for fermentation to continue. (Do not add SO2/Campden Tablets at this point) Subject to cold bath by placing carboy in larger vessel filled with enough water to come up less than the shoulders of the carboy. Add ice to the bath; the best method is to use several plastic water bottles that can be placed in the water bath, then switched out with other bottles, and refreezed in a constant rotation.

Check hydrometer readings every few days, as well as slight taste tests of must as it's fermenting to get an idea of where it's going. At any time, you may decide the sweetness is at a point you'd rather stop and preserve rather than continuing to ferment. If so, simply add 1/4 tsp of potassium sorbate, stir to mix.

Once hydrometer readings get close to 1.000 SG, stir in amylase enzyme. (I hit 1.011 SG on my eighteenth day)

Once 1.000 SG is reached (my twentieth day), add potassium sorbate and stir to mix. You may allow must to continue fermentation until it stops. I was pleased with my tastings when I hit 1.000, so I added the potassium sorbate.





The following day, add Super-Kleer as per its directions.
If you intend to backsweeten your wine, wait to add Super-Kleer until after you've added your sweetening liquid to your taste, making sure your fermentation has been halted by the potassium sorbate. Mix 8 parts drinking water to 3 parts skittles to 2 parts grape juice concentrate, using the same method of boiling as your initial must required. Begin taste tests to see how much backsweetening liquid you need to add to your wine. I found 5oz of backsweetening liquid for each 750ml bottle was perfect. 

Once wine has cleared and lees have settled, rack into sanitized carboy adding one crushed campden tablet. (two days for me)

Let sit for five weeks, submitting to cold stabilization if you have room in your refrigerator for the third and fourth weeks. Remove from refrigerator and let sit at room temperature (70*F or less, but no more than 75*F) for one week.





Unlike my directions state, I added the backsweetening liquid at this point. Obviously not the best idea if you're looking for a clear wine, as it will make it as cloudy as it was before the Super-Kleer. But, as one never quite knows what to expect when trying a wine for the first time, you may change your mind as to whether you want sweet or dry wine in the midst of the entire affair.

When the five weeks are complete, sanitize your bottles. The cold stabilization should have helped eliminate tartrate crystals from forming in your bottles, as they will now have formed in your carboy and fallen with the lees. Rack wine to sanitized carboy, adding one crushed campden tablet.





Siphon wine into bottles, then cork.
Let the bottles stand upright for three days before placing on their side or upside down to age.

Bottle age for three to six months.


That brings us about as far as I am. So, unfortunately, I have yet to give results on whether I'd prefer and/or suggest it dry or sweet. But hopefully this has been helpful and will guide some people along the right path to how they want _their_ wine to turn out.
Again, remember that there is no replacement for your own judgement, experience, and taste.


----------



## Elmer

If I was not interested before, photoactivist post just sold me on this!
I just have to wait for my bluepom to finish in my fermenting bucket and I can start a batch next week.
I might have to tweek just a bit, since I dont have the time to be as labor intensive as you are. 

but kudos to you for your spot on directions!


----------



## JoyofWine

Thanks for posting your steps Photoactivist! And with pictures!


----------



## YourCaptain

Quick question, I cant get grape concentrate in South Africa, could I through in some white grapes as a substitute? If so how much?


----------



## Elmer

I dont have notes with me, because I am at work, but
My Starting SG on 5/5 was 1.080
SG on 5/11 was 1.010

I found that boiling the water, dumping on the skittles then leaving in the fridge over night worked wonders. I was able to scrap the wax off. However there was still wax and weird sediment that floated to the top.
I have a feeling this is going to be a pain to completely clear. 
I also a little short on the filling completly, so this will allow me room when I make a sweetening solution (water/melted skittles/white grape conc). 
I just have to figure out the ratios and math on the sweetening. Dang you math, my old nemisis!


----------



## YourCaptain

I couldn't wait. 

I substituted the grape concentrate with 1 litre 100% (preservative free) grape juice.

Went a bit wild with the sugar... It going to be strong... not the worst thing in the world.


----------



## photoactivist

YourCaptain said:


> I substituted the grape concentrate with 1 litre 100% (preservative free) grape juice.
> 
> Went a bit wild with the sugar... It going to be strong... not the worst thing in the world.



What ended up being your initial SG? Sorry I didn't get a chance to respond to your question before you started; but I don't think your solution will be a problem. Just gotta watch the brix levels...
Though I am quite interested to hear what you ended up with after your warning!


----------



## YourCaptain

My initial SG was a mere -  wait for it  - 1.140.

That being said, I was drinking wine and having plenty good conversion while reading the recipe and doing the conversion to metric units... I made a boo boo 

I have a potential abv of 18% 

I think it could be a skittle shooter when all is said and done hehehehe...


----------



## Elmer

I am considering this venture and batch a failure. I know it is still early and maybe there is a chance to turn around, however I am not so sure. and I dont know that it will taste like I had initially imagined!

SG has settled or stalled at 1.010, been there easily for a week and a half. I played with the temp a bit to see if this would work, but it has remained stuck. SO I have settled for 1.010 and racked off the lees, added k-meta, pot sorbate & some sparkalloid.
I added a sweetening mixture ( less than 1 liter of water w/ 2 oz of melted skittles and 2 oz of white grape-raspberry concentrate).
I must say that @ 1.010 the taste was tart, but that could be the sediment.
The wine after racked, is still a thick mixture and filled with sediment and lots of floaty things.

I am going to leave it in the jug for a few weeks, in hopes that it clears and let the sparkalloid do its job. I am hoping to have something that is somewhat attractive to drink and does not scare people off.
If not, I will never attempt this kind of wine again. Maybe it was just more than a NOOB like me should have tried!


----------



## saramc

Elmer....for a wine started on 5/5 you are still early in the scheme of things. I think everyone has had their batch look exactly like yours. It should be fine, be patient. 

Did you rack before adding the Sparkalloid? If you keep this and you want to boost the ACV you can fill a glass jar with some Skittles, cover with pure grain/vodka and they should dissolve overnight. Google 'skittles shots, skittles vodka' for specifics. This mixture adds nice candy flavor too.


----------



## Elmer

saramc said:


> Elmer....for a wine started on 5/5 you are still early in the scheme of things. I think everyone has had their batch look exactly like yours. It should be fine, be patient.
> 
> Did you rack before adding the Sparkalloid? If you keep this and you want to boost the ACV you can fill a glass jar with some Skittles, cover with pure grain/vodka and they should dissolve overnight. Google 'skittles shots, skittles vodka' for specifics. This mixture adds nice candy flavor too.



yes I racked, But when racking I think I sucked some of the goop up.

I made a sweeting agent to top up with. 1 pint boiling water poured over 2 oz of skittles (which I put in the fridge to get rid of the wax). I also added 2 oz of white grape-raspberry concentrate.

I am going to be patient, but this batch has been more labor intensive than any other.
I also fear this will be tougher to clear than any other!


----------



## Elmer

The sparkalloid is working. There is a ton of visiable sediment on the bottom of the jug.

However I just dont see this wine clearing. It may just remain a thick, muddy wine!

Anyone else have this wine remain thick and brownish?


----------



## DumpsterJedi

Not to re-ask a question but I've seen on here folk's use Sparkelloid or Superkleer for fining agents on this wine, what about Bentonite? Is that a no no?


----------



## Elmer

DumpsterJedi said:


> Not to re-ask a question but I've seen on here folk's use Sparkelloid or Superkleer for fining agents on this wine, what about Bentonite? Is that a no no?



I only use Bentonite when it comes with a kit.
Otherwise I use Sparkalloid when I am:
A) in a hurry
B) impatience
3) it is extra muky and wont clear to my satisfaction.

Otherwise I use time and patience


----------



## photoactivist

Elmer said:


> The sparkalloid is working. There is a ton of visiable sediment on the bottom of the jug.
> 
> However I just dont see this wine clearing. It may just remain a thick, muddy wine!
> 
> Anyone else have this wine remain thick and brownish?



Did you use the amylase enzyme in conjunction with super kleer? This is central to the clarification.


----------



## Elmer

photoactivist said:


> Did you use the amylase enzyme in conjunction with super kleer? This is central to the clarification.



No I did not.
I must have simply omitted picking up some amylase enzyme.
is it too late to add?

Or should i just let time do its work?


----------



## photoactivist

Elmer said:


> No I did not.
> I must have simply omitted picking up some amylase enzyme.
> is it too late to add?
> 
> Or should i just let time do its work?



Seems everyone who did not use the amylase never truly got clarity. The belief was that the skittles have some kind of starch that will not fall with lees.
If you haven't yet racked it since you used the sparkeloid or super-kleer, I say go ahead and add the amylase enzyme. Then stir the entire thing super well so the starch gets attached to the chitosan.

I actually have an update of my batch coming soon regarding my backsweetened bottles that continued to clarify after corking. So I think you will see a difference in adding amylase even at this point.

Even if you have racked since sparkl/kleer... Add the amylase. What's the worst that can happen? Your wine is already murky...


----------



## dessertmaker

The enzyme will do what it does whether the fining agents is present in the wine or not. But if it were my wine, I'd add the enzyme and sparkolloid it again at the same time anyway. It's not gonna hurt it.


----------



## jamesngalveston

you could also try the century old method of 
egg white


----------



## dessertmaker

Egg white is for positive charged particles, sparkeloid is for negative charged particles. What works with one may not necessarily work with the other. I usually use bentonite (positive) during primary and sparkeloid(negative) during secondary on hard to clear wines. I'd be apprehensive at using both sparkeloid and egg white in a small batch though. Those little 1 gallons can develop off flavors quick!


----------



## greyday

DumpsterJedi said:


> Not to re-ask a question but I've seen on here folk's use Sparkelloid or Superkleer for fining agents on this wine, what about Bentonite? Is that a no no?



I used bentonite. It worked pretty well, but I need to transfer it to know for sure how well. But either way, yes, you can indeed use bentonite.


----------



## Elmer

dessertmaker said:


> The enzyme will do what it does whether the fining agents is present in the wine or not. But if it were my wine, I'd add the enzyme and sparkolloid it again at the same time anyway. It's not gonna hurt it.



 I racked then added another batch of sparkalloid and some enzyme. Hopefully the sparkalloid will get rid of all the floaters.
I think I will give it a week or 2 and then bottle it.
I did give it a taste and it was not bad. Not great, but not the worst thing I have ever made. Hopefully time will help.
My 1st regret is using white grape raspberry concentrate as a part of the backsweetening mixture. The taste is raspberry followed by a skittle taste.


----------



## Elmer

I went and checked the next day and this bugger was darn near clear.
What a difference the amylase enzyme made.
now knowing this, making another batch may be worth it!
Now if I could just solve the problem of all those white floaters that rise to the top!


----------



## photoactivist

Elmer said:


> I went and checked the next day and this bugger was darn near clear.
> What a difference the amylase enzyme made.
> now knowing this, making another batch may be worth it!



Tres bien, Elmer! Glad to hear your zeal has reinvigorated itself after your discovery. Come on, three hundred some-odd posts can't be wrong.


----------



## Elmer

Like I said, backsweetening with Raspberry may prove to be a mistake, but I am going to let it simmer down and age.
I had a heck of a time dealing with the sparkalloid goop,
but I got about 3 bottles out of a gallon.
I am thinking I would like to try this age, to see if I can do a better job next time!


----------



## greyday

Work and life has led to my skittle wine sitting in bulk for about three months longer than I planned, though it cleared better than planned. However, the lees/floaty crap didn't settle all that well, and some made it into the racking I did last night. Also had to leave more of the wine in the much than I planned; took 1.3 bottles of a grenache rose to top it up. I estimate that my skittle wine is now about 15% rose. I'm ok with that percentage, but I think I'll likely bottle after a little settling, and definitely run it through a filter. Still, sample was pretty good. Plan to bottle within the next two weeks...


----------



## greyday

Elmer said:


> Like I said, backsweetening with Raspberry may prove to be a mistake, but I am going to let it simmer down and age.
> I had a heck of a time dealing with the sparkalloid goop,
> but I got about 3 bottles out of a gallon.
> I am thinking I would like to try this age, to see if I can do a better job next time!



Had the same problem with bentonite, so I think it's just a general problem with the gunk in the skittles not being heavy enough. My new approach for any future batches: visually clear as best as possible, transfer as much clear wine and as little lees/gunk as possible, filter, bottle.


----------



## photoactivist

greyday said:


> ...I think it's just a general problem with the gunk in the skittles not being heavy enough. My new approach for any future batches: visually clear as best as possible, transfer as much clear wine and as little lees/gunk as possible, filter, bottle.



Definitely check out the full description of my process on page 22. Super Kleer and Amylase Enzyme will drop out all particles and leave it crystal clear. My five bottles from my one gallon carboy look like bottled water. No filtering necessary.
Cheers


----------



## vernsgal

So I'm planning on trying this but I need to ask- does it taste like a wine ( I'm planning on using grape concentrate rather than welches) or is it more like DB? No offence to DB but I think of that as more a wine cooler in taste. Either way I'm still planning on giving it a go I just want to know what to expect.


----------



## RemysMaster

I used the concentrate for my favereds starburst wine and to me, it had a light red wine taste on the palate and finished with a sweet fruity taste. It didn't last long as everyone who drank it really enjoyed it. Even my non wine drinking friends.


----------



## Ar1527

So has anybody found any disadvantages to using Beano instead of amylase enzyme?


----------



## vernsgal

I was going to try the beano when I couldn't find amylase enzme, got lucky though and ordered some. I don't honestly know why it wouldn't work. I just wasn't able to figure how much to use per gal. Someone here I'm sure will know.


----------



## LoneTreeFarms

so the crazy few of us out there that did the starburst wine, did you back sweeten or was it plenty sweet without? did you backsweeten with more starburst?


----------



## photoactivist

Has anyone tried submitting this recipe to malolactic fermentation?
My results were favorable, but was a bit sharp. I either want to reduce the added acid blend from the full tsp I used per gallon, or use MLF; or both.


----------



## 7oakacres

I have made both wines, Skittles and Starburst. If I had a choice of making either one again, I would make the Starburst.


----------



## vernsgal

7oakacres said:


> I have made both wines, Skittles and Starburst. If I had a choice of making either one again, I would make the Starburst.



I'm waiting for my skittles to clear but I have to ask why? to your comment


----------



## 7oakacres

I like the flavor of the Starburst better. I think it has more of a candy flavor. The only part that I disliked was peeling off the wrapper.


----------



## LoneTreeFarms

7oakacres said:


> I like the flavor of the Starburst better. I think it has more of a candy flavor. The only part that I disliked was peeling off the wrapper.


 
did you back sweeten the starburst wine? if so what did you use? i've got a gallon sitting ready to rack sweeten and bottle.


----------



## 7oakacres

LoneTreeFarms said:


> did you back sweeten the starburst wine? if so what did you use? i've got a gallon sitting ready to rack sweeten and bottle.



No, I didn't back sweeten but I sorbated it before it fermented dry. I had problems with the skittle wine clouding up so I went this route.


----------



## jojabri

photoactivist said:


> Vintage Raelity method for Skittles Wine (1 gallon):
> 
> {Vintner's Note: Remember, no recipe can ever outproduce good sense. Use this as a guideline, but remember your training. If something sounds implausible, there may be a reason for that. Follow blindly at your own risk. [that's just good life advice...]}
> 
> I approached this wine as one would a white. The intention is to preserve as much fruity flavors as possible, which means a slow and cold fermentation. I was seeking an alcohol content between 11.5-12% vol. Furthermore, prior to beginning, I expected to ferment this to dry, and simply make a dry wine, in opposition to most people's approach on this thread. However, in the midst of making the wine, the sweetness prior to completing the fermentation was delectable. I ended up still fermenting to dry, and backsweetened part of my batch so to make the end result of both ways.
> 
> *Ingredients:*
> 
> 3/4 lb Skittles
> 8.4 oz Welch's 100% white grape juice concentrate (not diluted)
> 1 gallon drinking water
> 1 tsp pectic enzyme (powder)
> 1/4 tsp wine tannin
> 1 tsp yeast nutrient
> 1 tsp acid blend
> 1 packet yeast, EC-1118 (though, I suggest a slower yeast strain, such as Cote Des Blancs or Montrachet)
> 2 2/3 cups granulated sugar (add incrementally until your own readings hit your desired brix levels)
> 1/4 tsp amylase enzyme
> 1/4 tsp potassium sorbate
> 1 package Super-Kleer
> 2 Campden Tablets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boil 32oz of the drinking water in a large enough pot to incorporate all skittles and grape juice concentrate, and still be able to stir without concern of spilling. Once water comes to a boil, remove from heat, add skittles and stir constantly till fully dissolved. Let cool slightly, then add grape juice concentrate without diluting with water as its directions dictate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let mixture cool to room temperature, then store in refrigerator overnight (at least six hours) to harden top wax layer.
> 
> Skim wax layer off top of liquid. Pour mixture into primary fermentor. Add pectic enzyme, wine tannin, yeast nutrient, and acid blend. Mix well.
> 
> Take hydrometer reading. Based on your desired alcohol content, determine whether or not you will need to utilize chaptalization (adding sugar to must). You almost undoubtedly will need to add sugar. Add sugar incrementally, by small portions, stirring until dissolved, then take hydrometer readings after additions until you've reached your desired brix level.
> My recipe ended up using 2.66 cups of granulated sugar resulting in a specific gravity of 1.090 (11.7% Alc/Vol), whereas the original recipe called for 4.33 cups of sugar. That's nearly doubling the amount, which quite accounts for the several stuck fermentations written of in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this point, it is prudent to note that I have mixed the preparation of red and white wines together. Rather than immediately going into a carboy for fermentation, as one usually does with a white, I left it covered in the primary fermentor for the first four days. This was a personal decision, and needn't necessarily be followed. I did, however, have access to remove some of the thickening buildup on the top of the must once fermentation began by doing this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, I added the yeast directly to the must. Though I suggest priming the yeast in 2oz of warm water for fifteen minutes prior to pitching. You may simply add to the top of the must, no need to stir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After full fermentation begins, rack to a sanitized carboy, leaving enough room for fermentation to continue. (Do not add SO2/Campden Tablets at this point) Subject to cold bath by placing carboy in larger vessel filled with enough water to come up less than the shoulders of the carboy. Add ice to the bath; the best method is to use several plastic water bottles that can be placed in the water bath, then switched out with other bottles, and refreezed in a constant rotation.
> 
> Check hydrometer readings every few days, as well as slight taste tests of must as it's fermenting to get an idea of where it's going. At any time, you may decide the sweetness is at a point you'd rather stop and preserve rather than continuing to ferment. If so, simply add 1/4 tsp of potassium sorbate, stir to mix.
> 
> Once hydrometer readings get close to 1.000 SG, stir in amylase enzyme. (I hit 1.011 SG on my eighteenth day)
> 
> Once 1.000 SG is reached (my twentieth day), add potassium sorbate and stir to mix. You may allow must to continue fermentation until it stops. I was pleased with my tastings when I hit 1.000, so I added the potassium sorbate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The following day, add Super-Kleer as per its directions.
> If you intend to backsweeten your wine, wait to add Super-Kleer until after you've added your sweetening liquid to your taste, making sure your fermentation has been halted by the potassium sorbate. Mix 8 parts drinking water to 3 parts skittles to 2 parts grape juice concentrate, using the same method of boiling as your initial must required. Begin taste tests to see how much backsweetening liquid you need to add to your wine. I found 5oz of backsweetening liquid for each 750ml bottle was perfect.
> 
> Once wine has cleared and lees have settled, rack into sanitized carboy adding one crushed campden tablet. (two days for me)
> 
> Let sit for five weeks, submitting to cold stabilization if you have room in your refrigerator for the third and fourth weeks. Remove from refrigerator and let sit at room temperature (70*F or less, but no more than 75*F) for one week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike my directions state, I added the backsweetening liquid at this point. Obviously not the best idea if you're looking for a clear wine, as it will make it as cloudy as it was before the Super-Kleer. But, as one never quite knows what to expect when trying a wine for the first time, you may change your mind as to whether you want sweet or dry wine in the midst of the entire affair.
> 
> When the five weeks are complete, sanitize your bottles. The cold stabilization should have helped eliminate tartrate crystals from forming in your bottles, as they will now have formed in your carboy and fallen with the lees. Rack wine to sanitized carboy, adding one crushed campden tablet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siphon wine into bottles, then cork.
> Let the bottles stand upright for three days before placing on their side or upside down to age.
> 
> Bottle age for three to six months.
> 
> 
> That brings us about as far as I am. So, unfortunately, I have yet to give results on whether I'd prefer and/or suggest it dry or sweet. But hopefully this has been helpful and will guide some people along the right path to how they want _their_ wine to turn out.
> Again, remember that there is no replacement for your own judgement, experience, and taste.



A question to this particular passage ". I did, however, have access to remove some of the thickening buildup on the top of the must once fermentation began by doing this."

Did you skim off the crud during primary as it bubbled up? I'm looking at mine now on day 2 and see a lot of the waxy crud. Wondering if I should skim it off or let it ride.


----------



## photoactivist

jojabri said:


> Did you skim off the crud during primary as it bubbled up? I'm looking at mine now on day 2 and see a lot of the waxy crud. Wondering if I should skim it off or let it ride.



Yes, I skimmed the build up on top for about three days before racking to carboy. I highly suggest you do this, if you decide to begin fermentation in a primary fermentor, rather than straight to a carboy. The build up can become quite bothersome to clean off of your surfaces after long exposure.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## jamesngalveston

If you search the internet, you will see that you should never add sorbate to a cloudy wine, are a wine that is still in fermenting stages....
Adding sorbate to a cloudy are fermenting wine will lessen its ability to inhibit a refermentation, later down the line.


----------



## jojabri

Thanks Photoactive! Just needed clarification on that particular bit.


----------



## photoactivist

jamesngalveston said:


> If you search the internet, you will see that you should never add sorbate to a cloudy wine, are a wine that is still in fermenting stages....
> Adding sorbate to a cloudy are fermenting wine will lessen its ability to inhibit a refermentation, later down the line.



Interesting; I'd never heard that before. So, I suppose that the concept of using sorbate to halt fermentation at a certain sweetness level is just not a very good one then?
Really, "never"?


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## jojabri

Bottled my Skittles last night and OH! WOW! I can't wait to see what becomes of it once a few months have passed in the bottle. It's like alcoholic candy! SWEET!!!!


----------



## photoactivist

jojabri said:


> Bottled my Skittles last night and OH! WOW! I can't wait to see what becomes of it once a few months have passed in the bottle. It's like alcoholic candy! SWEET!!!!



Do let us know! I'm always eager to hear about people's results.
I think I have about another month before I open up my last batch that i submitted to mlf. Should be an interesting comparison.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## photoactivist

Tonight I comparison tried skittles with and without malolactic fermentation that I bottled back in February.
Surprisingly, as my notes at the time suggested otherwise, my friend Eric and I actually preferred the mlf treated skittles wine over the traditional method. (Mine can be found somewhere in the history of this post with pictures and step by step instructions)
I was quite pleased with the outcome, but now feel there is something missing from both. I don't believe it's as simple as oak, but that is another addition to try in the near future.
Has anyone else experimented with oak yet?
Also, I have only used welch's 100% white grape juice concentrate this far. And while it has produced wondrous results and a beautiful color, I do believe I will be experimenting with that, as well.

Cheers.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## maurtis

I have a 5 gallon batch of Skittles wine clearing. About a month in and it was crystal clear except for a ton of "fluff" on top, and suspended chunks which would not seem to fall. So I racked to see if I could jar them into falling and eliminate the fluff on top and the lees on the bottom. I originally used Beano and Sparkolloid to clear, so I might try cold crashing and Superkleer later if need be.

My main question, when do you use an f-pack? I assume it will re-cloud the wine a bit. Mine has a hint of Skittle smell now, but being so young smells pretty much like a rough young wine.


----------



## maurtis

Okay, reading back through the posts it looks like a lot of people ended up not needing f-packs? I want to make sure the wine does indeed taste like Skittles. I added a couple of 15.4 oz bags when I racked from primary to secondary, so probably enough.

Here is my timeline so far using the recipe from page 1 but expanded to 5 gallons:

07/05/2014: Boiled skittles and placed mixture in fridge overnight
07/06/2014: Skimmed wax off skittles base and started primary fermentation at 1.100 SG (looking for an ABV of around 14%)
07/07/2014: Stirred must, skimmed wax
07/08/2014: Stirred must, skimmed a little wax, added a pinch of DAP, SG 1.075
07/09/2014: Stirred must, very little wax left, SG 1.060
07/10/2014: Stirred must, added 2 tsp of Fermax, SG 1.040
...
(Went out of the country for work for a week)
...
07/18/2014: SG 0.995, racked, added 3 beano tablets, 1/4 tsp k-meta, 5/4 tsp sorbate, 2 15.4 oz bags of Skittles boiled and strained for an f-pack and hot mix Sparkolloid
07/23/2014: Clearing nicely, you can clearly see each LED of the flashlight through it. Weird "fluff" cap on top.
08/03/2014: Very clear but with suspended chunks, racked off lees to see if we could get the small chunks to fall out. Most of the suspended chunks broke up and are in suspension again, so wine is cloudy.

If things are not looking cleared in a few weeks, I may order some SuperKleer and try that. I would love to get an allinone and set up a house filter, but I just dropped $180 today at AHS so if I spend any more on this hobby any time soon my wife will bury my body under the garden. This weekend we are brewing 12 gallons of bourbon vanilla porter, so needed a LOT of grain and an additional fermenter and 6 gallon carboy. So $90 worth of grain and $90 worth of "stuff", LOL.

Has anyone tried gravity feeding through a house filter? I can afford some gravity.


----------



## plowboy

I'm in the process of trying a gravity fed house filter. Water passed through without a fight. I'm starting with the source carboy on the floor just above the filter/receiving carboy. If that dosent work I can bump it up another 2 stories using the heater ducts to pass the hose through the floor. I'll post up when I attempt some wine. 

Also a side question on the topic of skittles. 

Mine currently looks like this. 







I have been told that amylase enzyme will clear it up. So far 1-1/2 tsp hasent changed a thing. How much of the stuff should I add in?


----------



## maurtis

That is pretty much how mine looked before I added 3 beano tablets and sparkolloid. So you might need the amylase enzyme and a clearing agent?


----------



## plowboy

That's the plan. Just don't want to go too crazy with the enzyme if I don't have to.


----------



## photoactivist

plowboy said:


> That's the plan. Just don't want to go too crazy with the enzyme if I don't have to.



Amylase enzyme and super-kleer will fix what ails ya.
Check out my method post on page 16. No need for difficult gravity racking or anything. I think I only used around 1/4-1/2 tsp amylase enzyme. But check it out; it's fool proof. I recently multiplied the method to a six gallon vintage, and it's as clear as can be, and hasn't met with one harsh critic. (Except myself)


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## maurtis

Wow... SuperKleer KC. Just, wow.

I used sparkolloid and beano when I racked into the secondary and it worked pretty well but left a lot of small chunks in suspension. So the wine was pretty clear, just had stuff floating all through it.

I ordered some SuperKleer off Amazon and put it in on 08/09. By the next day the wine was already crystal clear. Yesterday, on 08/11, I racked the wine from my 5 gallon carboy into individual 1 gallon bottles since I need the 5 gallon for a batch of beer soon.

It looks like urine, but tastes surprisingly good for being so young. I hope the Skittles flavor comes out more in the next month, it is pretty faint right now.


----------



## maurtis

Bottled and labeled the Skittles wine. Right now it is surprisingly good, takes like a semi-dry white wine with a hint of Skittles. I expected more Skittles taste, though, does it come out more over time? I shot for 14% ABV and since the wine does not taste boozy at all it sneaks up on you. 

I am pleasantly surprised how well it turned out and look forward to sharing it with friends. I figure I will let it age for another month then start passing the bottles around.

Thanks for the recipe and tips everyone, it was fun to make. I think I will definitely be on the lookout for candy canes on sale after Christmas to do a candy cane wine to age for a year for the next holiday season 

Since all of my wines are pony themed, this one was "Dashy's Skittle Shine... Taste The Rainboom"


----------



## jojabri

maurtis said:


> Bottled and labeled the Skittles wine. Right now it is surprisingly good, takes like a semi-dry white wine with a hint of Skittles. I expected more Skittles taste, though, does it come out more over time? I shot for 14% ABV and since the wine does not taste boozy at all it sneaks up on you.
> 
> I am pleasantly surprised how well it turned out and look forward to sharing it with friends. I figure I will let it age for another month then start passing the bottles around.
> 
> Thanks for the recipe and tips everyone, it was fun to make. I think I will definitely be on the lookout for candy canes on sale after Christmas to do a candy cane wine to age for a year for the next holiday season
> 
> Since all of my wines are pony themed, this one was "Dashy's Skittle Shine... Taste The Rainboom"



I LOVE IT!!! Rainboom! LOL! I wish I woulda thought of that. All I got thus far is a Granny Smith label.


----------



## photoactivist

maurtis said:


> Since all of my wines are pony themed, this one was "Dashy's Skittle Shine... Taste The Rainboom"


Maybe it should be "reinboom"...



Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## maurtis

photoactivist said:


> Maybe it should be "reinboom"...



LOL! Too funny


----------



## greyday

I actually forgot all about my skittle wine; I have a 3 gallon carboy from two years ago I found tucked away in the corner of my basement. The airlock still had water in it (my basement is rather damp), so I'm thinking it may actually be fine; will try it sometime in the next couple weeks, harvest season so I have too much new stuff to make right now, but kind of excited to see if it's any good...


----------



## photoactivist

greyday said:


> I actually forgot all about my skittle wine; I have a 3 gallon carboy from two years ago



Holy smokes!! I cannot wait to hear about this well age-ed vintage!
Any way I can get in on that goodness? Come on, you'll have fifteen whole bottles, what's one little ol bottle lost to your dear Californian friend that you've never met or probably spoken to before?
I mean, come on.
}= )

Definitely give us the details when you bottle and again when you open for a sip.
Are you planning to let it bottle age a bit to recover from bottle shock since it's put so much work into bulk aging?


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## greyday

Start a tasting and I'll send you one, otherwise Ashland is probably the farthest it's going to get...

And that's if it's even ok at this point. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## maurtis

I gave out some bottles to friends yesterday, anxious to see what they think. The Skittle flavor has come out a bit more, so you get a good hint of Skittles when cold and as the glass warms up it really comes out. For a fun, "different" wine, I really like it.


----------



## vernsgal

I did up the skittles wine back at the end of 2013. I bottled the beginning of Jan.2014.After 6 months it definitely had a taste of the fruity candy and was certainly drinkable.Yesterday I pulled a bottle out to give a taste and have to say it was pretty bad.I think when you age this wine, because of the chemicals in the candy, the fruity flavor leaves and you're left with nothing but a chemical taste.
So my take on this wine is if you do want to try making it for fun, drink early!


----------



## zimmer2

vernsgal said:


> I did up the skittles wine back at the end of 2013. I bottled the beginning of Jan.2014.After 6 months it definitely had a taste of the fruity candy and was certainly drinkable.Yesterday I pulled a bottle out to give a taste and have to say it was pretty bad.I think when you age this wine, because of the chemicals in the candy, the fruity flavor leaves and you're left with nothing but a chemical taste.
> So my take on this wine is if you do want to try making it for fun, drink early!



Thanks for the input, I made some a few months ago. Guess I better get busy and start emptying those bottles. It is pretty tasty right now ☺


----------



## vernsgal

zimmer2 said:


> Thanks for the input, I made some a few months ago. Guess I better get busy and start emptying those bottles. It is pretty tasty right now ☺



Yup.It appears it does not age! Enjoy it when it tastes good to you


----------



## marslaura

Not sure if thread is still active but having read all 39 pages twice I am starting a 3 gallon batch now. 
Used method of freezing and grinding skittles in food processor until a powder then added to boiling water and it was quite simple and no goop hassle with stirring to dissolve. Freezer for three hours to garden and skim wax off top repeated twice but some stlll remains. Using welches white grape peach concentrate. Hoping for some springtime skittles wine!


----------



## marslaura

Also measured out precisely equal amounts of each color. Pictures show ground up skittles and after first and final freeze to remove wax.


----------



## marslaura

Having good luck so far with a very active fermentation. Did foam ovér on me and was thankful for prior post having mentioned this happening as my foam over was with it in the sink!


----------



## bandit33

How are things going with your skittle wine, Marslaura? I just started mine last night, added the yeast this afternoon


----------



## vernsgal

Looks good!
It is a good tasting wine. Definitely can taste the candies.Just don't age it too long!


----------



## vernsgal

Also love your name! Laura Mars was a Faye Dunaway movie back in the 70's about a photographer.
I think it was called The Eyes of Laura Mars or something like that


----------



## jgmann67

vernsgal said:


> Also love your name! Laura Mars was a Faye Dunaway movie back in the 70's about a photographer.
> I think it was called The Eyes of Laura Mars or something like that




You are correct.


----------



## PandemoniumWines

I know this thread is older, but I'm sure there are others like me who go back and read these. 

I picked out all the green Skittles. They're apple now. Apple skittles are gross. And instead of Welch's grape, I used limemade, 8oz per gallon, to make up for the lack of lime skittles.  It's bubbling away, it tastes awesome, just the right amount of limeyness without overpowering the skittles, and it's pink. I waited a day to pitch yeast because the limeade had some preservatives.


----------



## Lilocsprings

Keep me in the loop on this wine!! I want to make!



PandemoniumWines said:


> I know this thread is older, but I'm sure there are others like me who go back and read these.
> 
> I picked out all the green Skittles. They're apple now. Apple skittles are gross. And instead of Welch's grape, I used limemade, 8oz per gallon, to make up for the lack of lime skittles.  It's bubbling away, it tastes awesome, just the right amount of limeyness without overpowering the skittles, and it's pink. I waited a day to pitch yeast because the limeade had some preservatives.


----------



## drainsurgeon

I just started my first Skittle wine about 4 weeks ago and now wish I had read this whole thread through first. The wax in the primary was a messy nightmare to clean up. Freezer to remove most of the wax next time. My biggest goof was the pectolase. After looking all over the supermarket for pectolase I asked a couple of ladies in the baking isle what pectolase was and they both guessed pectin. So that's what went into this batch! I am also having a bit of trouble getting it to clear so added chitosan yesterday and within hours there was a 1" layer of lees on the bottom of the 6 gallon carboy. It's still pretty cloudy however and not sure if I should proceed with the Amylase or Bentonite or adding the Pectic Enzyme at this time. Or maybe a combinination?? Any suggestions?


----------



## PandemoniumWines

After a stuck fermentation that I just couldn't get going again, I racked my second batch of skittles wine to carboy and added kmeta. I was slightly worried because the color was beginning to change, oxidation? Now, a few days later, my skittles is changing from a beautiful pink red to white. My last batch cleared red. I haven't seen any information on wine losing pigmentation, any ideas?


----------



## Johnd

PandemoniumWines said:


> After a stuck fermentation that I just couldn't get going again, I racked my second batch of skittles wine to carboy and added kmeta. I was slightly worried because the color was beginning to change, oxidation? Now, a few days later, my skittles is changing from a beautiful pink red to white. My last batch cleared red. I haven't seen any information on wine losing pigmentation, any ideas?



I'm no skittle wine expert, but we add tannins to the fermenter in grape wines to bind the color, along with maintaining proper acid concentrations. Whether that works in skittles, I cannot say. Using food coloring after the wine has cleared seems to me to be the best option for this particular batch...


----------



## PandemoniumWines

I checked my recipe, and while I did add tannin initially, the day after mixing the must my SG was sky high and I had to water it down quite a bit before pitching yeast, and I didn't add any additional chemicals. So I was degassing a bit yesterday and I added a touch more tannin with my sparkolloid, and now it is clearing red (redder, anyway). All the red had literally "fallen out" into the lees, which I stirred back up yesterday when adding my clearing agent. I don't understand it but I'll take it. 

Thanks


----------



## John Pichnic

tjbryner said:


> Ok I have 2 gallons going o9f skittle wine going, I raked it off last night and I'm now getting ready to do at least 5 gallons more.
> 
> The color is a muddy brown but does it ever smell and taste good.
> 
> I used danda's recipe but doubled it for the 2 gallons. I added the recipe and converted it to ounces and pounds.
> http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showpost.php?p=82751&postcount=15
> 
> *All Ingredients are per gallon*
> 3/4 pounds of skittles
> 2 1/4 pounds of sugar
> 8.4 oz grape concentrate
> 1 tsp pectolase
> Tannin
> Nutrient
> 1 tsp acid blend or citric acid
> Yeast
> 
> Pour the Skittles in a jug or bowl, pour over 2 pints of boiling water. Make sure that it boiling as you need to kill off all the preservatives.
> Keep stirring, it will go into a gooey stodge but it will dissolve
> add the sugar.
> When cool to room temperature add the rest of ingredients
> Put into a clean demi john.
> Top up to shoulders of demi john with cold water. Fit an airlock and leave to ferment. This may take a few days or a couple of weeks depending on the temperature.
> During this time you will get a orangey colour scum, this is ok.
> When the bubbles stop coming through the airlock, or slow down to about one every 2 minutes.
> Siphon off into a clean demi john. You may need to strain the wine to get rid of some bits left over.
> Add 1 campden tablet and potassium sorbate.
> Leave to clear.
> When clear, siphon into a clean demi john or bottle.
> Leave it a couple of weeks then add a campden before bottling.


----------



## John Pichnic

Is anyone still making this? I think mine may be infected. I cooled it in a freezer (did not freeze) and I have been skimming it daily. Every day I open it to find this.
It's a pretty bright yellow, like sulfur.


----------



## zimmer2

John Pichnic said:


> Is anyone still making this? I think mine may be infected. I cooled it in a freezer (did not freeze) and I have been skimming it daily. Every day I open it to find this.View attachment 53662
> It's a pretty bright yellow, like sulfur.


What I remember it looks like that for awhile. Is it a waxy film? Smell bad?


----------



## John Pichnic

Thanks for replying. I got the wax off via chilling, it was hard wax. This is a greasy slime. It did smell like creosote, but all grape smells like that to me. Now it smells like a strange wine, but not really bad like bacteria soup.

ETA: it's 16 days from the start of primary.


----------



## zimmer2

I bet it is fine, just takes a bit to clear


----------



## John Pichnic

Any idea when it will quit producing the yellow film?


----------



## zimmer2

John Pichnic said:


> Any idea when it will quit producing the yellow film?


Have you added any amylase enzyme? Maybe some sparkalloid? Try that it seems to clear it well


----------



## John Pichnic

I did add amylase at the beginning. I used citrus juice instead of acid blend (3.3pH). I did not add tannin. I could not get concentrated grape juice, so I used Welch's white grape juice, 1 1/2 gal. 
I only added sugar to 1.095.
The film looked like the last pic from marslaura above, but once fermentation started, it started making yellow froth.

No clearing agent of any kind yet, I usually use 1tsp bentonite during primary, superkleer later if needed, often it is not. Something I learned from reading... ?

 I probably just need to be patient with it....give it another week?


----------



## dralarms

Patience young grasshopper. Time will tell. It looks to me to be waxy film.


----------



## John Pichnic

Thanks!


----------



## John Pichnic

I believe I got some old amylase(no expiration date). My skittles wine wouldn't clear, even after superkleer. So I tried re dosing it with amylase and then a week later more superkleer. In the process I racked it into a large carboy so I could dose it together. When I racked it back to the original carboy and jug I had a pint of excess so I decided to drink it. My wife liked it and my daughter liked it but I didn't, so I put a little Green Hawaiian Punch in the bottle and an hour later it was clear. The 3 gal and 1 gal carboys were still very hazy. So I put 4 tbsp of Red Hawaiian Punch in the 1 gallon carboy. Now it is almost clear with a lot of sediment. The 3 gal carboy is still cloudy with no sediment so the punch is definitely clarifying the wine.

ETA:4oz of Hawaiian Punch is clearing the starch from 3 gallons, should be done in 24 hrs.
It's passing the laser test.

Even a blind squirrel finds a nut every now and then!


----------



## Arne

Great. You have come up with a new clearing agent. Almost as good as the ancient people getting ready to collect honey and finding some great tasting water below the tree. With pounding heads the next day they say what will we call this? Mead someone says. Arne.


----------



## John Pichnic

Clarified with Hawaiian Punch, Green on the left, red on the right.


----------



## drainsurgeon

Well I started my 3rd batch of Skittle wine in early May. My youngest daughter (now 35) absolutely loves this stuff. It's like crack to her. Anyway, I found out with my first batch that the waxy film is a pain in the arse and took 3 rackings before I finally got rid of it all. The last two batches I've cooled the liquid after melting all the skittles and the waxy film floats up and solidifies and is easy to remove before starting the wine. The first two batches looked just like the picture above. Nice and clear. This batch was a bit different. I followed the same recipe from the first two batches but this time it took 5 weeks to ferment dry and the red color never went away this time. I use original skittles. Does anyone have any Idea why the ferment took so long this time or why the color did not change from red to clear? I followed the same recipe as the first two batches. It's a bit sweet for me but the flavor turned out fine. My daughter devoured 6 bottles over the 4th weekend OK, she had a little help from her sisters.


----------



## WinoDave

Started a 4 gallon batch of skittle wine 2 days ago. Skimmed off more wax this morning and there seems to be a few bubbles going. I used D-47 yeast, 2 packs and added 2 teaspoon of yeast nutrient. SG was 1.120 which is high but hoping it finishes off around 1.020 or 1.030 at most.
Looks like a messy brown color now. Hope it works. Wondering if I should have went to brew store and got 1118 yeast instead


----------

